# Hälfte aller WoW Abgänger haben schon keinen bock mehr auf WAR



## Nehar (17. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.

Der Artikel ist hier nachzulesen http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/55373


Naja, mich wunderts nicht besonders. Wir WoW Spieler sind nunmal verwöhnt. WoW gibts halt schon lange und damit sind so Sachen wie laggende Server  und andere Bugs natürlich bei WoW nicht so häufig vorzufinden wie bei einem Spiel was frisch gelaunched ist.  Und bitte kein Kommentar "olo yA sErVErZ nur am laggen die letzten Tage". Wenn ihr ein wenig vor BC auch gespielt hättet, würdet ihr das kennen. So ein Patch ist was riesiges, aber sonst hat Blizz eine gute Serverstabilität wenig laggs etc. Egal weiter. 
Ich finds eigtl schade das schon wieder so viele zu WoW zurück kamen, diese Leute eröffnen nämlich jetzt stupide Threads wie WoW doch trodzdem sucked und das WAR ja viel besser ist und ka was alles. Außerdem hätte Blizzard ein wenig Konkurrenzdruck gut vertragen können^^ 

Und klar ist es unfair WAR gegenüber, schließlich hatte Blizzard damals das selbe Problem. Allerdings war das Mythic klar und sie mussten sich auf sowas einstellen. Wer nunmal in Konkurrenz zu dem größten Online Rollenspiel atm tritt darf sich keine Fehler erlauben :>

Was sagt ihr dazu? Iwelche Kommentare, Meinungen oder Bekennerschreiben von Ex-Warhammer Spielern?


BTW, wollte das erst als User News einschicken. Aber da ich selber auch aufgehört habe User News zu lesen nachdem Buffed so arschviel müll zulässt und die "guten News" erst Tage nach dem Einschicken released werden mach ichs hier :>


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn dem so ist, frage ich mich, warum die Server trotzdem immer voller werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (17. Oktober 2008)

Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!

Riggedi


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

Ahja, Erfolg heißt nicht, die meisten Spieler von WoW wegzuholen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja wen wunderts?
WoW hat halt den Ausnahme Status. Das Spiel ist schon über 3 Jahre auf den Markt, Blizzard hat eine verdammt große Menge an Content nachgeliefert etc. . 
Man muss Warhammer in 1-2 Jahren sehen wie es dann ist. Aber mir war sowieso klar das viele Ex-WoWler zurückkommen.


----------



## Uranius (17. Oktober 2008)

Geb Warhammer ein wenig Zeit.
Ich denke die pendeln sich ein und holen noch so ein paar Leute von WoW wech.
Ich kenn es nicht, kann mir keine Meinung erlauben, aber ich bin mit WoW auch recht zufrieden und ausgelastet. ^^

@ LoD_Lari

Sagt welche Statistik? Aber generell warum ist es denn verwunderlich das die Server voller werden? Ist bei WoW doch auch so.
Oder hat schonmal jemand mitbekommen, das ein Server geschlossen wurde bei WoW?
Ich versteh deinen Einwand im Zusammenhang mit dem Anfangspost irgendwie nicht.
Klingt so ein wenig nach: Es gibt nur diese bestimmte Teilmenge Menschen. Die ändert sich nicht. Also muss in WoW was kleiner werden damit in WAR was größer wird. XD


----------



## Kristallon (17. Oktober 2008)

ich bin auch ein rückkehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Oktober 2008)

blubb


----------



## Urengroll (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, frage ich mich, warum die Server trotzdem immer voller werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das sind Bots von Mythic..................^^


----------



## gruselsack (17. Oktober 2008)

korrigiert mich, sollte ich mich irren, aber haben wir nicht mittlerweile n paar threads in dem es um son zeuchs geht? und ist es ohne die hilfe des statistischen mmorpg amtes überhaupt möglich "richtige" aussagen zu diesem thema zu treffen?


----------



## gruselsack (17. Oktober 2008)

ja ich wette mit dir kind um sagen wir 10 gold^^


----------



## Tragoile (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?



gerne um was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Oktober 2008)

Abgemacht :>


----------



## Varg (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi



wo basiert etwas auf dem System von WOW ? als ob WOW das erste Spiel in diesem genre gewesen ist

und in dieser Statistik fehlen leute wie ich die ihren Account einfach haben auslaufen lassen ohne nen Grund anzugeben von daher trau keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ;-)


----------



## Nehar (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?




Normalerweise schreibt man den Wetteinsatz gleich dazu. Was ist dein Wetteinsatz? Ich würde mit dir jederzeit wetten das dem nicht so ist^^

@Varg das stimmt wohl, also wird die Dunkelziffer der Rückkehrer wohl noch viel höher sein (:


----------



## BlackLionZ (17. Oktober 2008)

Frage mich immernoch wieso unter den MMO-Spielern son ein schwarz weiß denken herrscht... Entweder ein MMo ist SUPER oder SCHLECHT... aber halt wirklich nur EINS... Wieso kann man nicht mehrere Games gleichzeitig gut finden, sondern muss immer gegen das andere flamen? 

Ich spiele beides, also WoW und WAR, mit Genuss... haben beide Vor- und Nachteile... Aber im Groben isses so, dass ich WoW wegen PVE und WAR wegen PVP spiele...


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?


Wette ich dagegen. WAR wird sich etablieren, da bin ich mir sicher. Aber es wird nie ein wirklicher WoW Konkurrent sein.


----------



## Drakthas (17. Oktober 2008)

war mag nich schlecht sein etc. aber für leute die schon länger wow gespielt haben dürfte son wechsel nich ganz einfach von statten gehn und es düfte den leuten schwierig fallen sich an das neue zu gewöhnen, viele werden sich aber wahrscheinlich nich umgewöhnen können und werden wieder ihr wow-abo verlängern^^

für neueinsteiger ist war sicherlich viel fesselnder wie für nen alteingesessenen wow-spieler und ich denke, dass die meisten war-spieler neueinsteiger in die "szene" sind und somit noch kein richtiges bild von einem mmorpg haben und sich ihr bild durch war bilden.

mfg

p.s. es wird die ne richtige wow-konkurrenz geben solange die wow-server noch laufen und neuer kontent implementiert wird, da können noch 10 war´s oder was weiß ich was kommen

und @ BlackLionz: wie willst du aktiv und erfolgreich 2 MMO´s spielen und was erreichen? wird wohl nur schwerlich möglich sein, außer du zockst 24/7....


----------



## schwuppdiewupp (17. Oktober 2008)

bin in wow wie in war mit den gleichen leuten inner gilde. bei uns fährt im moment jeder zweigleisig, noch keiner hat irgentetwqas von beiden gekündigt und für mich kann ich nur sagen, dass wird auch noch ne ganze zeit so bleiben.
in wow gehn wir raiden, in war kloppen!
Grüße.


----------



## Philipp23 (17. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Weil WAR/WOW im Grunde gleich sind. Ich selber hab auch nur 2 Wochen WAR gezockt. Weils danach im Prinzip das gleiche wie WOW war/ist.  Töte 20 Viecher für diese quest usw.. Im Prinzip ist alles gleich. Nur die Umgebung Charakter unterscheiden sich. Und da mir WOW schon kein Spass mehr vor TBC machte. Hab ich mit WAR auch aufgehört..


----------



## Imbra (17. Oktober 2008)

Die fragen die sich mir stellen sind:

1. Woher will Blizz wissen das die Leute ihr Abo für WAR abbestellt haben und nun von WAR wieder zurück kommen ?
Ich meine da gibt doch keiner beim beenden seines Abos an " Ich geh zu WAR" 
Ich denke eher das die Leute von vielen Spielen zurück zu WoW kommen 

2. Denke ich auch das viele ihren WoW Acc wieder aus dem Winterschlaf geholt haben um sich das Addon anzuschauen und seit dieser Woche sind die Patches auch draussen wo man schonmal schauen kann.

3. Es ist eine Aussage eines Blizz Mitarbeiters der aber weder durch zahlen noch sonstige NAchvollziehbare Statisken gestützt wird von daher werte ich selbst das ganze mal als Marketingpropaganda.

Um allen hier den flame Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen ich selsbt spiele beide Spiele und zwar jedes in dem bereich in dem es für mich selbst am besten umgesetzt ist 

WoW  zum Raiden und Instanzen sehen 
WAR wenn ich RvR und SC feeling haben will


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Weil WAR/WOW im Grunde gleich sind. Ich selber hab auch nur 2 Wochen WAR gezockt. Weils danach im Prinzip das gleiche wie WOW war/ist.  Töte 20 Viecher für diese quest usw.. Im Prinzip ist alles gleich. Nur die Umgebung Charakter unterscheiden sich. Und da mir WOW schon kein Spass mehr vor TBC machte. Hab ich mit WAR auch aufgehört..


Im Prinzip hat WoW super PvE und WAR super PvP, aber ansonsten ist alles gleich *koppschüttel*
Zwei Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Foki als gleich darzustellen ist nicht besonders klug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?



... die Wette halte ich und behaupte zu hundert Prozent das Gegenteil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (17. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Blizzard hat eine verdammt große Menge an Content nachgeliefert etc. .



Das halte ich aber mal für ein sehr starkes Gerücht. Seit BC ist was an Content dazu gekommen? 2 dicke Raidinins, 1 normale Ini und die Arena...na ja..ich halte das für ein bisschen Schwach, wenn man das mit dem Support von Everquest 2 vergleicht. Die Leute hängen sich wirklich rein.


----------



## anorianna (17. Oktober 2008)

gebe zu, ich habe auch WAR gekauft. naja, ich denke, die 50 Euronen waren noh verschwendeter als der dumme Lifetime-Account vn LotRO^^
Das Spiel kann im Gegensatz zu WoW leider (ausserhalb des RvR) garnichts und läuft auf meinem PC (der den Anforderungen in JEDEM Punkt gewachsen ist) viel zu schlecht, als das es Spaß machn würde.


----------



## Mäuserich (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir WAR mal angeschaut, hatte aber nie die Absicht von WoW weg zu gehen.
Ich bin PvE-Spieler, das wusste ich vorher, WAR hab ich mir nur angesehen weil ich seit Jahren das Tabletop spiele und einfach ein riesen Fan des Hintergrundes bin!
Es ist schade das so viele dem für PvP Fans wirklich gutem WAR den Rücken kehren, naja ich hoffe das sie in 3-4 Monaten ein "ausgereifteres" Produkt haben und dann PvP in WAR machen und meine PvE Leute schön bei WoW!


----------



## Drakthas (17. Oktober 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Das halte ich aber mal für ein sehr starkes Gerücht. Seit BC ist was an Content dazu gekommen? 2 dicke Raidinins, 1 normale Ini und die Arena...na ja..ich halte das für ein bisschen Schwach, wenn man das mit dem Support von Everquest 2 vergleicht. Die Leute hängen sich wirklich rein.



was willst du eigentlich mehr? ich wette du hast nicht die hälfte vom ganzen wow-content geraidet. und wow mit everquest 2 vergleichen is nur bedingt möglich


----------



## Tupac 2 (17. Oktober 2008)

Imbra schrieb:


> Die fragen die sich mir stellen sind:
> 
> 1. Woher will Blizz wissen das die Leute ihr Abo für WAR abbestellt haben und nun von WAR wieder zurück kommen ?
> Ich meine da gibt doch keiner beim beenden seines Abos an " Ich geh zu WAR"
> Ich denke eher das die Leute von vielen Spielen zurück zu WoW kommen



Weil wen man dass abkündigt den den Grund aus Wehlen muss!


----------



## Nehar (17. Oktober 2008)

Imbra schrieb:


> Die fragen die sich mir stellen sind:
> 
> 1. Woher will Blizz wissen das die Leute ihr Abo für WAR abbestellt haben und nun von WAR wieder zurück kommen ?
> Ich meine da gibt doch keiner beim beenden seines Abos an " Ich geh zu WAR"
> ...



1. Kündigst du deinen Account kannst du einen Grund angeben. Nicht jeder WoW Spieler der zu War wechselte hat das gemacht, also wird die Dunkelziffern an "rückfälligen" wohl noch höher gewesen sein.
2. Wenn du im August deinen Acc noch hattest, September auch noch. Im September gekündigt hast und jetzt im Oktober wieder angefangen hast, ist ziemlich klar das du wegen iwas was im September kam aufgehört hast (natürlich gibts da auch andere Gründe)
3. Blizzard ist klug genug sowas nicht zu fälschen. Was willst du mehr als die Zahl "60%"?. Soll er dir ein Diagramm basteln, glaubste ihm dann eher? Wenn du wissen ist was Propaganda ist von Blizz dann schau auf Allvatar nach. Da hat ein Blizz Typ Warhammer wohl angespielt und sagt zu allem und jedem wie kacke das Spiel ist. Das ist Propaganda.


ich hoffe Blizzard übernimmt paar Sachen von WAR. Z.B. dieses Integrierte Questhelp zeugs.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich find auch WAR ist ein tolles Spiel. Könnte ich, würde ich beides Spielen. Allerdings kann ich mir das nicht leisten, ähnlich geht es wohl vielen anderen ):


Und noch eine Sache, das ist keiner von diesen "OLO GUCK MAL WIE GEIL/SHICE WAR IST" Threads. Ich wollte diese News hier nur auf schnellem Wege in die Community bringen unso :>


----------



## Philipp23 (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hat WoW super PvE und WAR super PvP, aber ansonsten ist alles gleich *koppschüttel*
> Zwei Spiele mit unterschiedlichen Foki als gleich darzustellen ist nicht besonders klug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenne mich mit den  online Rollenspielen nicht aus. Aber für mich war eben alles gleich.. Naja jeder hat andere Meinungen darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minuba (17. Oktober 2008)

Tupac schrieb:


> Weil wen man dass abkündigt den den Grund aus Wehlen muss!




hä, wie bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## mcbk (17. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Naja, mich wunderts nicht besonders. Wir WoW Spieler sind nunmal verwöhnt. WoW gibts halt schon lange und damit sind so Sachen wie laggende Server  und andere Bugs natürlich bei WoW nicht so häufig vorzufinden wie bei einem Spiel was frisch gelaunched ist(...)



Ob ein Spiel laggt oder man Wartezeiten hat oder die Serverstabilität nicht stimmt würde mich nicht vom Spiele abbringen können. Der Hase liegt bei WAR m.M. nach woanders im Pfeffer und das sind weniger die relativ belanglosen anfänglichen technischen Problemchen, die man schnell fixen kann. Btw: Bekenntnis eines Ex-WAR Spielers, die du ja hören wolltest.


----------



## snif07 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist keine Überraschung.
WAR ist zu PvP Lastig. Macht am Anfang zwar Spaß, aber nach 2-3 wochen hast du die Nase voll!

Aber wie schon jemand schrieb "WoW Spieler sind verwöhnt"

Jedes neue Spiel muss sich an WoW messen und daran scheitern die meisten.
Mit der wette dass in 2 Jahren 60% von WoW zu WAR wechseln wäre ich vorsichtig... Wenn die Leute jetzt schon wieder wechseln stimmt da was nicht. Die wechseln nicht weil WAR noch "unreif" ist sondern weil es ihnen keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Shadowgurke (17. Oktober 2008)

Was heißt hier "muss?" das ist sowas von Schwachsinn, Blizz kann dich nicht zwingen , dass du die Gründe nennst.
Noch dazu kann man auch WAR und WoW spielen, nur weil die Abos bei WoW wieder erneuert wurden heitß das nichts.
Und ein weiterer Grund wird wohl sein, dass PvE'ler enttäuscht zurück nach WoW sind (verständlich ^^)

Aber wirklich seriös sind mir die Aussagen von Schneesturm-Mitarbeitern sowieso nicht (housing *hust*)


----------



## Leenia (17. Oktober 2008)

Im Endeffekt werden alle Spiele, die erschienen sind einen Fanstamm behalten. Die frage ist nur, ob der groß genug ist um für den Publisher rentabel zu sein.
Es ist aber extrem schwer, Zahlen zu erreichen, die auch nur annähernd an WoW heranreichen. Allein deshalb, weil WoW zu einem Zeitpunkt kam, andem viele ein solches Spiel wollten. Blizzard hat also vieles richtig gemacht, egal wieviele über das Spiel schimpfen. Das zeigt übrigends auch, dass viele jener, die gegangen sind, wieder kommen.


----------



## riggedi (17. Oktober 2008)

Varg schrieb:


> wo basiert etwas auf dem System von WOW ? als ob WOW das erste Spiel in diesem genre gewesen ist


Es gibt unzählige Dinge, die WAR oder AoC von WoW kopiert haben. Ist ja auch nichts dabei: besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden!
Und dass WOW das erste Spiel in diesem Genre sein soll, hab ich nicht ansatzweise behauptet!

Riggedi


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute jetzt schon wieder wechseln stimmt da was nicht. Die wechseln nicht weil WAR noch "unreif" ist sondern weil es ihnen keinen Spaß mehr macht.


Oder weil in dem Spiel, dass sie schon Jahre spielen gerade wieder was Neues kommt?
Die Zahl sagt einfach nichts aus, wie jemand sagte Marketingpropaganda.


----------



## Nehar (17. Oktober 2008)

Shadowgurke schrieb:


> Was heißt hier "muss?" das ist sowas von Schwachsinn, Blizz kann dich nicht zwingen , dass du die Gründe nennst.
> Noch dazu kann man auch WAR und WoW spielen, nur weil die Abos bei WoW wieder erneuert wurden heitß das nichts.
> Und ein weiterer Grund wird wohl sein, dass PvE'ler enttäuscht zurück nach WoW sind (verständlich ^^)
> 
> Aber wirklich seriös sind mir die Aussagen von Schneesturm-Mitarbeitern sowieso nicht (housing *hust*)




Ok ich oute mich hier mal als Blizzard Fanboy und deswegen werde ich deinen letzten Satz jetzt flamen.
Blizzard hat nicht gesagt "Wir führen nächste Woche Housing ein" und es dann nicht gemacht. Blizzard hat darüber nachgedacht. So wie sie auch über den Azshara Krater oder viele Klassen/Rassen nachgedacht haben. Oder über Instanzen oder Gebiete. Vielleicht wird es iwann mal eingeführt. 


Ach und zum Kündigen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich auch festgesellt, so ziemlich alle die wegen WAR mit WoW aufgehört haben (von denjenigen die ich kenne) kamen bisher wieder zurück.


----------



## Shadowgurke (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub es gab nen Thread zu dem Thema... nach Release von WoW hieß es "demnächst" ;
dann hieß es "wird mit BC released"
naja. Von mir aus kann housing schon mal kommen, kann auch sein, dass irgendwann einmal 60% aller WAR-Spieler zurück nach WoW sind.
Und deine Screenshots sagen nichts aus. Ich habe nur gesagt sie können niemanden dazu zwingen.
Sry für offtopic


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

Zum kündigen und der Aussage: "Wir finden es schade, dass sie ein anderes MMORPG mit Versprechen weggelockt hat..."
Hat Blizzard es nötig so hinter der Hand über andere Spiele zu lästern?

Wenn Blizzard Versprechen als angekündigte Features deutet, ok, aber dann sollten sie sich auch mal an die eigene Nase packen.


----------



## 1mperator (17. Oktober 2008)

War bietet außerhalb von PvP ebenfalls viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu unternehmen. Das schwere daran ist momentan nur das es zuviele kleine Chars gibt, weil viele Leute erst alles austesten wollen bevor sie sich für einen Charackter entscheiden. Außerdem kann man doch jetzt noch nicht über ein Spiel entscheiden, das man noch nicht einmal richtig ausgetestet hat. Soweit ich weiß wurden noch kaum Geheimgänge gefunden, die wenigsten kennen sich mit dem Kopfgeld aus oder mit anderen NSc die keine direkten Quests geben. Das muss erst einmal bekannt werden und da Mhytic kein Forum wie WoW hat oder im vorraus schon jede einzelheit bekannt gibt muss man eben Geduld haben. Desweiteren finde ich die Serverauslastung bzw. Stabilität dieser richtig gut. Mal von der Open Beta abgesehen laufen die Server eigentlich stabil durch. Klar gibt es hin und wieder Ausfälle, wie das die Gilde nicht mehr funktioniert, aber diese Krankheiten hatte WoW ebenfalls. 
Ich denke man sollte WAR eben auch seine Zeit lassen sich zu entfalten. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind gibt es schon lange keine neuen Ideen mehr in sachen Quests. Es sind immer wieder die gleichen, nur vereinzelt kommen dort neue Ideen und verwirklichungen rüber. 

Also ich werde WAR weiterspielen, weil ich eine nette Gilde dort gefunden habe mit der man viel unternimmt und das Spiel mir spaß macht. Und WAR wird es auch noch in 2 Jahren geben!!


----------



## Gecko93 (17. Oktober 2008)

also....
es ist momentan unmöglich! WAR mit WOW zu vergleichen...
WAR: neu, PVP lastig WOW: alt, PVE lastig
...und zum "alles von WOW nachgemacht" ? wo lebst du? meinst du auch das COD4 von CS nachgemacht wurde weil in beiden spielen geschossen wird? O.o
ich musste allerdings schmunzeln als ich was vo dem komischen statisikenbuch in WOW gehört hab.. ("Wälzer des Wissens" *hust*)
und ich dene auch nicht das WAR bald WOW spieler in Massen bekommt.. dafür ist der Vorsprung von WOW viel zu groß...
P.S: ich spiele übrigends beide Spiele ser gern


----------



## abszu (17. Oktober 2008)

Kein Grund, sich zu streiten. Ein bißchen Schadenfreude kam ob der Meldung bei mir auch auf - ich gönn den EA-Knilchen definitiv nichtmal die Butter aufs Brot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber was bleibt von dieser Meldung übrig, wenn man sie nüchtern betrachtet? Dann liest sich das so: 

"Von den Spielern, die ihren WoW-Account kündigten und als Kündigungsgrund WAR angaben, hat über die Hälfte ihren WoW-Account reaktiviert."

Da kann man nun viel rein interpretieren, FAKT ist, daß man weder weiss, wieviele dieser Spieler WoW UND WAR parallel spielen, FAKT ist auch, daß viele garkeinen oder einen vollkommen anderen Kündigungsgrund angaben und somit von der Statistik nicht erfasst werden. Also locker bleiben und sich auf WotLK freuen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Oktober 2008)

Yinnai schrieb:


> Hab ich auch festgesellt, so ziemlich alle die wegen WAR mit WoW aufgehört haben (von denjenigen die ich kenne) kamen bisher wieder zurück.



Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Die Gründe sich so fielfälltig wie der Sand am Meer. Auch wenn das Thema WAR ist, ähnliches habe ich selber mit AoC erlebt. Irgendwann hatte ich WoW satt und wollte mal was anderes sehen. Irgendwann ist halt die Luft raus aus einem Spiel. Nach dem x'ten Char den man zum 1000x durch Mecha&Co prügelt, will man mal was anderes sehen. Zu der Zeit kam AoC raus und ich hab es gleich mal ausprobiert. 

Die ersten 4 Wochen war es ja ganz nett und hatte viel tolle Ansätze und nach einer gewissen zeit dachte man sich auch nicht mehr alle 5 min. "Aber bei wow war.... blah"... Sprich man entwickelte halt seinen Spass dran. Aber mit zunehmender Spielzeit gingen mir die Lags, Discos, Bugs aller Art schon auf die Nerven. Diese Probleme kannte man ja noch von den Anfangszeiten von WoW, aber nach einiger Zeit vermisst man das "professionelle&abgerundete Auftreten" von WoW. Klar muss man jedem Spiel auch Zeit lassen sich zu entwickeln, aber wie einer meiner Vorredner bereits sagte... viele wollen sich im Grunde garnicht umgewöhnen, sondern suchen ein Spiel was sie kennen, vielleicht mit neuer Grafik und ein paar anderen Funktionen, aber es sollte keinenfalls etwas aus WoW vermissen lassen. Das gibt es nunmal nicht. Also muss auch jeder kompromisbereit sein.

Aber wenn man ehrlich ist, Leute die sagen "Andere Spiele haben bei WoW abgeschaut..." haben nicht ganz Unrecht. Mir selber ging es schon oft so, das man auf denm ersten Blick nicht sofort sah, om welches Spiel es sich handelt, weil das Interface sich bis auf kleinere Details oft sehr ähnelt. Dies ist in den meinsten Fällen bestimmt auch beabsichtigt von den herstellern, damit eben die Umgewöhnung des Spielers leichter und schneller von statten geht... ^^


----------



## wýrm.. (17. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.
> 
> Der Artikel ist hier nachzulesen http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/55373
> 
> ...




super thread -_- ! 

"war" ist erst vor kurzem released , so manche haben in der beziehung echt ein rad ab ...  "wow" hat 3 jahre gebraucht, um den heutigen stand der dinge zu erreichen.
tja, worauf es aus meiner sicht rauslaufen wird ? mmo´s - werden früher oder später wieder eine nische für sich. erst dann und nur dann! ist innovation und evolution in dem bereich wieder möglich. dh weg vom destruktiven mainstream, hin zur kleinen beschaulichen nerd-community. 
..soo long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nessaiia (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage mich gerade, was einige unserer lieben Fanboys dazu bewegt, WAR und WoW als "gleich" zu bezeichnen. Jeder, der sowas behauptet, ist entweder unwissend oder verbreitet absichtlich Unwahrheiten! WAR ist WOW so ähnlich wie eine Tomate dem Apfel. 

Wenn man natürlich nur durch die Gegend rennt und Quests löst, werden einem die vielen subtilen Änderungen bzw Unterschiede nicht gleich auffallen. Diese kommen eben durch den Fokus auf RvR erst richtig zum Tragen. Und darum geht es ja: wohl keiner von besagten FB hat den Endcontent erreicht und erlebt, was da abgeht. Der Aufbau der Fähigkeiten ist gänzlich anderes als bei WoW (meiner Ansicht nach sehr innovativ und schlau durchdacht).

Man mag sich über die Grafik ein eigenes Bild machen, aber das Gameplay ist ausgezeichnet. Auch habe ich so gut wie NIE Probleme mit Lags oder Bugs. Ich habe viele Onlinegames direkt nach Release gespielt (HL,HdrO,AoC usw), aber keins war so angenehm zu spielen wie WAR, auch wenn sicher noch nicht alles "perfekt" ist. 

Zudem hat man auch das Gefühl, dass sich Mythic der Vorschläge und Anregungen der Com schnell und nachhaltig annimmt. Dies spiegelt sich in den regelmäßigen Patches wieder. 

Trotzdem bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich WAR oder WoW weiterspielen werde. Weil beide auf ihre Art und Weise einfach klasse sind. Allerdings ist diese Meldung von Blizz gelinde gesagt "unterste Schublade". Hinterhältig, berechnend und voller Neid. Tatsache ist nämlich nun mal, dass die Server aus allen Nähten platzen und leider (größter Kritikpunkt) Wartezeiten bei den überfüllten ihrer Art abends auftreten.


----------



## Kankru (17. Oktober 2008)

Jo, wollte auch wechseln, hab vorbestellt, bis stufe 10 gespielt, kein Bock mehr -.-


----------



## Phatarius (17. Oktober 2008)

Zum Thema abgeguckt....da war Blizz auch nicht besser^^
Das Interface ähnelt sehr stark dem aus DaoC. Hatte das mal angetestet und kurz danach mit wow angefangen und war schon überrascht was die Ähnlichkeit betrifft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Grunde sind heutige neue MMOs an WoW orientiert und bauen dann noch selbst etwas ein! Der nächste Hersteller übernimmt wieder was von WoW und dem danach gefolgten Spiel und baut wieder etwas eigenes ein und nur so, kann sich die Szene entwickeln. 

Ich spiele persönlich auch beide Spiele und beide sehr gerne. Jenachdem ob ich Lust auf PvE oder PvP habe entweder WoW oder WAR. Werde aber wohl aus kostengründen mal ein oder zwei Monate mal mit einem Spiel aussetzen! Dann Blizzard wieder was für die Statistik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Lari (17. Oktober 2008)

MYthics Antwort zu dieser Sache:
Earlier today we published an interview with “World of Warcraft” game director Jeff Kaplan where he shared his thoughts on competing MMORPG “Warhammer Online.”

We reached out to EA Mythic head and lead “Warhammer Online” designer Mark Jacobs to clarify about his company’s beta policies. He responded after the story was published.

In doing so, Jacobs also wanted to respond to some of the comments about “Warhammer Online” that Kaplan had made. Here’s his defense via a phone call to MTV Multiplayer this morning:

– Referring to Kaplan’s mention of the 30-45 minute wait times for battlegrounds (called “Scenarios” in “Warhammer Online”), Jacobs said that “World of Warcraft” also had long queues just to get into the servers to play the game when it first launched in 2004.

– Responding to the user interface similarities, Jacobs said that “World of Warcraft” wasn’t the first game to feature customizable interfaces. While he credited them for polishing it, he also said that it should be pointed out that “World of Warcraft” learned from Sony Online’s “EverQuest” and Mythic’s “Dark Age of Camelot.”

– Jacobs explained that while as developers, they evolve games by learning from each other, many design decisions made for “Warhammer Online” were done consciously to differ from the industry leader: “If you look at ‘Warhammer,’ there were so many points [where] we consciously made the decision not to be like ‘WoW’ and to try to push the envelope. I think you’ll find that if you’re actually going to compare the two products, I would say ‘WoW’ is certainly a more polished game now than ‘Warhammer is — of course they’ve had four years and billions of dollars — but if you look at the innovations in ‘Warhammer,’ you’d be hard-pressed to find as many in ‘WoW.’”

– In the end, Jacobs said that this is only the beginning for “Warhammer Online”: “This is not a sprint; it’s a marathon. We are in this for the long haul and the real test of how great ‘Warhammer’ and ‘WoW’ are will sort themselves out, and that won’t be in the next three months. It’s going to be a lot longer.”

– For now, the Mythic head said that they’re enjoying their current success and see it continuing down the road even past the launch of the “WoW” expansion “Wrath of the Lich King” next month: “In our first three weeks post-launch, we’ve sold more than anyone else. The game stability has been unbelievable and it blows away any other online games. The amount of downtime we’ve had is negligible. The number of crashes we’ve had is almost non-existent. And we’re going to be continuing to be doing a lot for the game over the next six months, or nine months, or six years.”


----------



## Dérack (17. Oktober 2008)

Es ist klar das WoW längeren spielspaß garantiert, und mit wotlk kommen sicher noch mehr zurück zu WoW.
Und ich kenne auch leute die von WAR wieder zurück sind.


----------



## Omidas (17. Oktober 2008)

Und man muss nicht mal so schadenfroh sein über die Rückläufe. War von vornerein klar, denn manche haben/hatten ein vollkommen falsches Bild vom Spiel.

Wurde vielfach schon gesagt, dass einige ein WoW² erwartet haben mit ein wenig mehr PvP anteil. Aber irgendwie ist ihnen nicht klar geworden das es eben nicht nur ein wenig mehr ist. Ist halt eben komplett umgedreht vom PvP-PvE Anteil her wie in WoW. Und wenn man dann genauso anfängt wie in WoW und nur schnell max Level will würde mir WAR auch langweilig werden.
Aber ich denke bei vielen ist es der selbe Punkt wie bei mir. Überlege auch noch bei welchem Spiel ich weiter mache. Liegt aber nicht dran, das ich WoW als das bessere Spiel sehe. >>Meiner Meining<< nach ist War das bessere Spiel mit noch gutem Entwicklungspotential. NUR mir fehlen die Leute. All die, die ich in 2 Jahren WoW kennen gelernt habe und meine Gilde. Und ich denke das es vielen genauso geht. Wenn man sich integriert hat oder mehr wechseln würden, spricht >>für mich<< eigentlich nichts für WoW.


----------



## Kujon (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ahja, Erfolg heißt nicht, die meisten Spieler von WoW wegzuholen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du triffst den nagel auf den kopf^^

finde das konkurrenzdenken unter uns spielern schlimm - jeder spielt doch das spiel, was ihm am meisten spass macht, einige dann auch mehrere. bin ich ein schlechter mensch, wenn ich wow anstelle war spiele? oder umgekehrt?

WAR ist sicher ein prima spiel, leidet aber garantiert noch etwas unter den kinderkrankheiten - wie WoW zu beginn auch, ist nix neues.

zudem sollte man noch einen riesigen faktor berücksichtigen: mmorpg's leben von der gemeinschaft - wer von WoW abspringt, wird auch ein teil seiner geknüpften freund-/bekanntschaften zurücklassen müssen. das will ja auch nicht jeder.

wir spielen zum spass.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?


sicha, weil mich ja pvp auch nich anhebt, was soll ich bei war


----------



## Kofineas (17. Oktober 2008)

hmm hab lange beta gespielt von WAR. Jetzt durfte ich 2 Wochen den Account von nem Freund der im Urlaub war übernehmen und mal das Release anspielen. Mich hats auch mehr oder weniger enttäuscht, auch die geniale klasse des Spalters war ja bekanntlich nicht im Release und irgendwie hat mich schnell die Lust verlassen, kA ich finde es (noch) einfach nicht überzeugend genug um mich von WoW abzuwerben. 
Und zu den Leu7ten die meinen Erfolg ist nicht Spieler von WoW abzuwerben...Ich würde sagen, gewisser Weise ist es das doch. WoW hat das MMO erst populär gemacht und wenn ein Neues aufstrebendes MMO das Potential hat Spieler von WoW abzuwerben, und das in Massen, dann ist klar, dass das Erfolg bedeutete. Es ist wesentlich leichter mit der Materie allgemein vertraute Spieler abzuwerben, als Leute die mit der Materie noch nichts zu tun hatten. Da eben WoW die größte aktive Community hat, wäre es schon sinnvoll da anzuknüpfen, bzw. versuchen irgendwie da, mit was auch immer, Leute abzuwerben


----------



## Gänsemarsch (17. Oktober 2008)

Phatarius schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind heutige neue MMOs an WoW orientiert und bauen dann noch selbst etwas ein! Der nächste Hersteller übernimmt wieder was von WoW und dem danach gefolgten Spiel und baut wieder etwas eigenes ein und nur so, kann sich die Szene entwickeln.



eben, ein anderes Beispiel vom selben Prinzip ist zB der Aufbau der Ordner&Dateistruktur bei 3D Shootern. QuakeWorld (Doom1) hat mit den *.pak Dateien angefangen die man einfach packen kann und so einfacher eigene Module schreiben kann und 90% (außer alles was UT als Basis hat) aller Hersteller benutzen heute dieses Verzeichnissystem. Warum sollte man auch auf bewertes verzichten?! Von daher möchte ich nicht grade wieder behaupten das "Abschauen" umbedingt so verwerflich ist. Letztendlich profitieren die Benutzer von ähnlicher Handhabung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Hehe, war doch klar.
Ich freu mich schon auf alle, die mich neulich noch geflamed haben als ich sagte, dass WAR floppt, und jetzt den Thread lesen und bitterlich weinen müssen.
WoW for teh win, GIEV SPEILPSASS!!1eins


----------



## Celissa (17. Oktober 2008)

@ Nehar
ich bin da ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin zwar auch eine die WoW gekündigt hatte wegen  hdro,aoc ect. aber ich bin halt zu verwöhnt von WoW ich denke mal des liegt allein daran das man WoW von anfang an gespielt hat ja auch mit kleinen Problemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber zurück zum Thema: ich finds schade des sich manche spieler die blöse geben und sagen ich finde wow kacke des spiel ist toller weil...
wenn man aber zurück bedenkt wie lange sie doch in wow unterwegs waren und mit denen oder freunden sogar ihren spaß jahre lang hatten.

aber wie man wieder sieht sind einige des brot fressen gewöhnt wie ich ich könnte jetzt so über hdro und aoc ect. herziehen aber warum?
ich bin eine person die fast alles ausprobieren will und des gehört halt dazu und des man sich nicht 4-6 abos in monat in der heutigen zeit leisten kann kündigt man es halt und gut.

denn wow ist da ja bestens und nimmt ein mit handkuss wieder auf *g* nein spass was in manch anderen mmo´s nicht der fall ist da muss man z.b. lange fragebögen ect. ausfüllen was hier in wow nicht der fall ist.

aber ich bin mir sicher sofern die anderen mmo´s geschnallt haben mit den ganzen bugs ect. wird es für den ein und anderen ne abwechselung sein auch diese wieder zu zocken denn die zeit bleibt ja nicht stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## Omidas (17. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hehe, war doch klar.
> Ich freu mich schon auf alle, die mich neulich noch geflamed haben als ich sagte, dass WAR floppt, und jetzt den Thread lesen und bitterlich weinen müssen.
> WoW for teh win, GIEV SPEILPSASS!!1eins



Man kann dich auch weiterhin flamen wenn du willst!

Floppen ist für mich was anderes. Das Spiel hat eine solide spielerschaft, die sicher groß genug ist um es dauerhaft als gutes Spiel zu halten. Und die Blizzardstatisik sagt NULL darüber aus, ob WAR floppt/gefloppt ist. Steht nur da, das wieder viele zurück gekommen sind. Nicht das WAR geringere Spielerzahlen hat. Denke das der Zufluss höher ist als der Abfluss.

Und wenn du mit deiner Kristallkugel vermutest, das WAR noch Spieler verliert weil für DICH kein Endcontent zu sehen ist, Könnte ich jetzt mal einfach in meine Glaskugel schauen und behaupten, das WoW noch viele Spieler verlieren wird, weil 2 Monate nach WotLK die Spieler sehen, das es wieder das gleiche ist wie zuvor und es kaum neues gibt. (Zum Flameschutz: Konjunktiv beachten)


----------



## -coRe (17. Oktober 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen. 3 kollegen von mir und ich selbst zocken nun wieder wow und haben war von der platte verbannt^^ leider rausgeschmissenes geld :/ und nein ich bin kein pve only zocker, ganz im gegenteil, ich spiele fast ausschließlich pvp. hatte bei war nen 21er 14er 13er 2 11er war irgendwie alles recht monoton.


----------



## Flooza (17. Oktober 2008)

Nessaiia schrieb:


> WAR ist WOW so ähnlich wie eine Tomate dem Apfel.



beide sind rund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm die meisten Spieler sind zurück zu WoW. Ja die meisten...aber nicht alle.

Nach Eurer Sematik ist das gleich zu setzten mit Erfolg.

Ich denke es spielen mittlerweile mehr Leute WAR die vorher WoW gezockt haben als umgekehrt. Welches von beiden ist also nun Erfolgreicher ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar WoW Spieler sollten mal begreifen das es für "Ihr" Spiel doch nur gut ist wenn es Konkurenz gibt. Dann muss auch Blizzard mehr auf die Community reagieren und deren Wünsche erfüllen weil sonst Spieler gehen. Ergo nutzt es doch alles, egal in welcher Welt sie ihr Alternatives zu Hause gefunden haben, wenn es viele Möglichkéiten gibt seine Freizeit zu gestalten.


----------



## Deepender (17. Oktober 2008)

ich habe war acuh angetestet, es war gut, aber nicht lange, ist schnell langweilig, man fühlt sich voll alleine, auch in einer gilde mti 200 membern, es ist einfach alles nicht fördernt, und zum kommentar " Warum werden die server trotzdem weiter voll"? weil leute es testen, das heißt wen der acc abgelaufen is, die chars noch alle leben, und auch als voll angezeigt werden.......

WoW is für mich ganz klar immernoch der führende


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, frage ich mich, warum die Server trotzdem immer voller werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wei ldas eine mit dem anderen nichst zu tun haben.

Als ob jeder WAR spieler,der gerade neu anfängt unbedignt ne WoW-Hitnergrund/Vergangenheit hat.

Ausserdem war die sprache von dem Leuten ,die schon frühzeitig zu WAR wechselten und nicht ,die gerade kontinuirlich wechseln, bzw. es gerade vor 3 Tagen taten.

Erst denken -> dann posten ;D


----------



## Elesmer (17. Oktober 2008)

<----- Ist ein Rückkehrer.

ich wollte eigentlich mit einem freund WAR anfangen, aber das spiel bietet überhaupt keine motivation und von RvR oder PvP (bei 3std wartezeit) ist auch nichts zu spüren...

wir sehen uns auf anetheron :-)


----------



## Vivalamuerte (17. Oktober 2008)

an den TE!

Waldorff würde nun fragen: Die frage ist "warum passiert das?"
Staettler würde antworten : die frage ist, WEN INTERESSIERTS????"

Man sollte sich immer fragen ob es sinn macht nen Thread zu erstellen und damit die trolle anzuziehn...

btt ich lasse jedem seins hauptsache der kunde hat spass....is mir egal wo er den findet


mfg

Viva


----------



## Rasgaar (17. Oktober 2008)

WoW hat 3 Jahre Vorsprung auf WAR .... und das wird auch immer so bleiben


----------



## mattenowie (17. Oktober 2008)

das viele jetzt schon wieder zurück kommen liegt net daran, dass war schlecht ist und kein potenzial hat.

es liegt an den leuten und ihrem desinteresse an informationen die zu neuen spielen rauskommen. viele der leute die jetzt zurückkommen haben einfach net wargenommen das war ein extrem pvp lastiges spiel ist und nun wird größten teil der pve content vermisst.


----------



## heavy-metal (17. Oktober 2008)

mattenowie schrieb:


> das viele jetzt schon wieder zurück kommen liegt net daran, dass war schlecht ist und kein potenzial hat.
> 
> es liegt an den leuten und ihrem desinteresse an informationen die zu neuen spielen rauskommen. viele der leute die jetzt zurückkommen haben einfach net wargenommen das war ein extrem pvp lastiges spiel ist und nun wird größten teil der pve content vermisst.



find ich auch....
zudem hab ich bissl die war beta gezockt un ich fands net besonders toll, viele buggs, nur lagg ( ok das is wohl bei jeder beta so). also war für mich klar : ich hols mir erst in nem halben jahr wenn paar bugs behoben sind


----------



## abszu (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> MYthics Antwort zu dieser Sache:
> Earlier today we published an interview with “World of Warcraft” game director Jeff Kaplan where he shared his thoughts on competing MMORPG “Warhammer Online.”
> 
> We reached out to EA Mythic head and lead “Warhammer Online” designer Mark Jacobs to clarify about his company’s beta policies. He responded after the story was published.
> ...



Wie sie sich gleich verteidigen, über eine wahrlich nicht weiter bemerkenswerte Meldung... aber gut.



> – Referring to Kaplan’s mention of the 30-45 minute wait times for battlegrounds (called “Scenarios” in “Warhammer Online”), Jacobs said that “World of Warcraft” also had long queues just to get into the servers to play the game when it first launched in 2004.



Der gute Jacobs hat aber schon gemerkt, daß wir a) 2008 schreiben und b) beide Spiele nebeneinander im Regal liegen und gekauft werden wollen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> – Responding to the user interface similarities, Jacobs said that “World of Warcraft” wasn’t the first game to feature customizable interfaces. While he credited them for polishing it, he also said that it should be pointed out that “World of Warcraft” learned from Sony Online’s “EverQuest” and Mythic’s “Dark Age of Camelot.”



Wie schön, daß er wiederum einerseits Ultima Online einerseits und Diablo andererseits "vergisst", wo sich DAoC wiederum einiges geborgt hat, und obendrein auch die Tatsache vergisst, daß das Warhammer-UI eben doch sehr starkt an das von WoW erinnert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> – Jacobs explained that while as developers, they evolve games by learning from each other, many design decisions made for “Warhammer Online” were done consciously to differ from the industry leader: “If you look at ‘Warhammer,’ there were so many points [where] we consciously made the decision not to be like ‘WoW’ and to try to push the envelope. I think you’ll find that if you’re actually going to compare the two products, I would say ‘WoW’ is certainly a more polished game now than ‘Warhammer is — of course they’ve had four years and billions of dollars — but if you look at the innovations in ‘Warhammer,’ you’d be hard-pressed to find as many in ‘WoW.’”



Innovationen.. naja, ein WoW mit mehr BGs und OpenPvP-Gebieten, dafür weniger PvE-Content ist nicht wirklich innovativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und das WoW mehr "polished" ist, nunja, Pech! Wer zu spät kommt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> – In the end, Jacobs said that this is only the beginning for “Warhammer Online”: “This is not a sprint; it’s a marathon. We are in this for the long haul and the real test of how great ‘Warhammer’ and ‘WoW’ are will sort themselves out, and that won’t be in the next three months. It’s going to be a lot longer.”



Sicher, sicher. Klingt aber schon anders als die ursprüngliche Arroganz der WAR-Fans, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um mal Butter bei die Fische zu tun: WAR ist solide gestartet, aber war nicht DER Blockbuster, den viele erwartet oder erwünscht haben. Aus der Ursprungsmeldung im Thread, dem Statement von Kaplan, kann man ja zwischen den Zeilen durchaus eine gewisse Erleichterung herauslesen darüber, daß WAR eben nicht so eingeschlagen, wie es vielleicht einige bei Blizz sogar befürchtet hatten. Und die Jungs von Mythic, nachdem sie zwischenzeitlich ja ziemlich am Rad gedreht hatten, backen jetzt verbal wieder deutlich kleinere Brötchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Oktober 2008)

Viele benutzen WAR nur als Überbrückung bis zum Patch oder bis zum Addon. Voralem wenn das addon kommt werden wohl sehr viele wieder zurück kommen.


----------



## Lakron (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?



1000 euro dagegen.. ich zogg momentan auch WAR werd abr zu 90% wieder zu WoW zurückkehrern mit WotlK.. zogg momentan nur WAR weils in Wow nix zu tun gibt. 

WAR wird, wenn alles so bleibt, NIEMALS nur ein Hauch einer Chance gegen WoW haben.
AoC schon gar nicht.

Da würd ich echt mit dir um 1000 Euro wetten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schickeria (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen, ich habe bisher HdRO und AoC ausprobiert einfach um mal von WoW wegzukommen und was anderes zu sehen. Aber ich bin beide Male zurückgekommen.
WAR wird ned schlecht sein, aber ein drittes Mal spar ich mir den Fuffi fürs Spiel. Mal WotLK abwarten und dann weitersehen.

HF


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (17. Oktober 2008)

sagen wir es mal eher so , die die wir in WoW nicht mehr haben wollten konnten in War kein Fuss fassen denn hier ist nun mal das A und O Teamplay und das haben sie hier dann schon wieder in war nicht verstanden. Sie haben dann schnell die 40 gelevelt wie sie es mit ihren SW und oC stehenden Chars zum prollen gewohnt sind, und dann gemerkt nun braucht sie keiner wer will schon Einzelkämpfer ...

Weitere waren die die nicht mehr da sind die ihre Fresse wie in WoW im BG aufgerissen haben, Arschkarte wenn man auf dem selben Server spielt und es sich mit der mehrheit verscheisst .. 40 und Spiel fuer den Spieler Ende ... die die nun noch in War anwesend sind sind alle zufrieden und weinen denen die gerade fehlen echt keine Traene nach und sind froh das wir mehr auf Skill als auf Equip sehen können ...

Und nichts desto rotz WoW hat mir bis BC seid der Beta immer sehr viel Spass gemacht, auch zu anfang von BC noch aber seid alles sich immer mehr in rumstehen , zergen , loler sowie Equipgeilheit geaendert hat war es schon immer ein Todeskanditat für meine Person.


----------



## Slemy (17. Oktober 2008)

Omg die WAR server werden doch  immer voller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. Oktober 2008)

Und woran liegts?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wow ist das Paradepferd der MMORPGs! World of Warcraft hat es geschafft, dass sich solche Arten von Spielen überhaupt erfolgreich etablieren können bei der Masse! Obwohl es monatliche Kosten verursacht was zu dieser Zeit noch absolut verpöhnt war! Selbst für mich war das ein Grund erst Jaaaahre später anzufangen und erstmal zu beobachten ob das was taugt!

Dann kommt die Konkurrenz! Man will ein Stück vom Kuchen haben aber entweder man haut die Werbetrommel das sogar die Orks in Orgrimmar schreien müssen um sich zu verständigen können oder man läßt es gleich!

Es kommen so Sprüche wie "War wird kommen!!". Das ultimative Endgame! Kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten wird danach noch was anderes spielen wollen! Es wird das Spiel bis die Menschheit zur nächsten Bewußtseinsebene vordringt! Dann läuft die Sache ab wie bei der Suche nach dem perfekten Traumpartner! Man sieht die Person flüchtig und spinnt sich den Rest zusammen! Die guten Eigenschaften der Ex (hier Wow!^^), gepaart mit den Eigenschaften die man sich schon immer gewünscht hat! ^

Der Traum nimmt schon feste Gestalt an bevor überhaupt der erste Kontakt zustande kam! Die Person hat IHR BILD SCHON IM KOPF! Das ultimative Spiel das genau auf meine Wünsche & Bedürfnisse zurechtgeschneidert wurde!!

Dann kommt die böse böse Realität in der man feststellt: Huch! Das buggt ja!! Hier und da und dort und überhaupt! Da fehlt sooooooviiiiiiiiiieeeeeelllll (in vergleich zu?? hm hm hm??). Die Phantasie weicht der Realität und es ist halt doch "anders" und da man das Gefühl hat es wurde einem mehr versprochen (nur in deinem von Werbung leicht zu beeinflussendem Gehirn!^^) ist man natürlich erstmal enttäuscht!

Wieso passiert sowas? Ganz klar! Wow versucht Spieler zu halten während alle anderen Spiele versuchen sie abzuwerben! Der Vorteil der neuen Spiele ist: "Sie sind neu!" Nachteil: "nicht so umfangreich, meist noch verbuggt!". Vorteil von Wow: "Sie hatten wirklich schon sehr viel Zeit Bugs rauszunehmen und mehr Inhalt einzufügen!" Nachteil: "viele rushen durch und schreien nach mehr weil ihnen langweilig ist!" Aber das würden sie woanders nach 3 Monaten auch machen!

Wir brauchen Konkurrenz sonst gibt sich Blizz auch keine Mühe! Warum haben sie wohl diesen Patch jetzt rausgehauen und das Addon für November angekündigt? Blizzard hatte auch Angst vor Warhammer und wollte auf Nr. sicher gehen! Sonst hätten sie wahrscheinlich noch 2-3 Monate daran gearbeitet....

FAZIT:

Wow-Spieler sind verwöhnt und Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke echt ,dass es noch mehr werden..
wenn sie erstmal testkeys anbieten werde ich es mir garantiert mal angucken.
ICh denke ich bin nicht der Einzige ,der etwas vorsichtiger und auch sparsamer ist ^^^.
Ich denke es ist auch ein großer Punkt ,dass viele sich nicht von ihren Chars trennen wollen ihrer Gilde ihren "Freunden" .
Wenn war und WoW gleichzeitig auf den markt gekommen wären sähe das anders aus^^


----------



## SeRuM (17. Oktober 2008)

Forumlag.


----------



## pixler (17. Oktober 2008)

Lol die ganzen leute die alles mit dem heutigen wow vergleichen, sollte mal überlegen wie wow war als es erschienen ist. Klar das wow nichts so ausgereift ist wie wow. Wow ist auch schon nen paar jahre draußen. Am anfang war die wow-welt auch recht klein, ohne die neu hinzugefügten raidinzen. Da gabs nur mc, der rest wurde später erst geöffnet. Klar das bei war nicht sofort ne ausgereifte welt wie im heutigen wow zur verfügung gestellt wird. Zudem sind viele spieler von wow recht verwöhnt, sie verlangen das war wie wow sofort all das bietet, was wow bietet. Wenns nur noch solche leute gibt, die an allem etwas auszusetzen haben und alles was nicht dem wow-comic design entspricht schlechtreden, dann ist es klar, das diese spieler nie von wow loskommen. 


Ps: mal sehen was war so in Zukunft bringen wird, bis jetzt ist es jedoch ne ganz nette alternative zu wow, die vorallem net so zeitaufwendig ist ^^


----------



## grimmgork (17. Oktober 2008)

Wiedermal ein witziger thread der zeigt wer ein wahrer wow fanboy ist.

In ein paar Jahren denke ich auch nicht das 60% der wowler war spielen werden aber ich denke in 4Jahren wird wow ein ausgelutschtes drop sein, und vieleicht sollten ein paar verstehen das nicht jedes spiel wow den kampf ansagt, das ist die wow community selber die den neuen mmo den namen wow killer verpasst haben.
Ich spiele selber wow aber trotzdem lest nochmal eure posts und vieleicht werdet ihr merken wie sehr ihr wow verteidigt.


----------



## BigBamDaddy (17. Oktober 2008)

Das große Problem von WAR ist, dass die Spielmechaniken ziemlich ähnlich zu WoW sind und sich das Spiel trotz des Fokus auf PvP nicht so recht vom MMO-König abgrenzen kann. Spielerisch ist es eben überall das gleiche: Gegner einloggen, Hotkeys spammen. Da gibts kein großartiges Movement, kein Zielen, keine Trefferzonen, wie man es eben aus Action-Spielen kennt. 

Da stellt sich dann ganz schnell Ernüchterung ein, denn spielerisch ists nichts anderes als WoW. Der WoW-Content hingegen ist weitaus üppiger, eben aufgrund des Alters. 

Man hat es imo bei Warhammer versäumt ein MMO grundsätzlich auf PvP auszulegen und zwar in all seinen Facetten. Mit Dingen wie Trefferzonen, besonderem Movement, Kolissionsabfrage ... hätte man ein Einzigartiges Spielgefühl schaffen können. 

Hat man aber nicht, so ist es "nur" ein normales MMO mit Fokus auf PvP, muss sich also auch mit all den anderen PvE-MMOs messen, weil alles sich spielerisch ähnelt.

Eben darum kehren Leute zurück zu WoW und eben darum wird WAR auch langfristig nichtmal in die Nähe von den WoW Abozahlen kommen, weil der Content-Vorsprung nicht eingeholt werden kann.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> In ein paar Jahren denke ich auch nicht das 60% der wowler war spielen werden aber ich denke in 4Jahren wird wow ein ausgelutschtes drop sein, und vieleicht sollten ein paar verstehen das nicht jedes spiel wow den kampf ansagt, das ist die wow community selber die den neuen mmo den namen wow killer verpasst haben.


Wer sagt dir das? Deine Kristallkugel? 
EA, eine Firma die eine menge Geld will, steht hinter Mythic, und was will EA? Natürlich, das am meist gespielte MMO haben. Also produzierte man Warhammer, was der große WoW konkurrent werden soll(te).

Und in 4 Jahren gibt es vllt. kein WoW mehr sondern das neue MMO von Blizzard? Wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## hanktheknife (17. Oktober 2008)

BLIZZARD hat erstens ein verdammt gutes Spiel und zweitens einen zeitlichen Vorsprung, den keiner so schnell einholt. Sie kennen die Fehler bereits, mit denen WAR jetzt kämpft und außerden ist ständig PVP nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Ich drücke WAR allerdings trotzdem die Daumen, weil mir verschiedene Sachen und die Möglichkeiten, es auszubauen gefallen. Ich denke mal, die werden in Zukunft mehr PVE integrieren und dann könnte es was werden, oder auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norp (17. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.



Dann soll der gute Mr. Sams sich WAR doch mal genau anschauen, am besten einfach mal anspielen. Ich hatte WoW bereits im August den Rücken gekehrt und wollte in WAR direkt einsteigen, da sich das was man so hörte mehr als nur gut anhörte aber was ich da sah hat mich absolut nicht überzeugt. Hauptsächlich der langsame Fortschritt, 80 Level wären definitiv besser gewesen als 40. So ab 20 zieht es sich nämlich elendig und immer elendiger in die Länge bis zum Levelup. Das liegt nicht zuletzt an der irre niedrigen Erfahrung die man für Quests bekommt...klatsch auf dem Weg 'ne Hand voll Mobs weg und Du hast das gleiche, sparst Dir halt nur den Rückweg. Wege im allgemeinen legt man da eh zuviele zurück, da es nur in jedem Kriegslager einen Flugpunkt gibt - ich will WAR, nicht WALK. Außerdem sind die Szenarios alles andere als unterhaltsam, das ist sinnloses Gezerge - in den Szenarien die zügig und häufig aufgehen (Mourkain Tempel, Tor Anroc). Dagegen ist WS und AB 'ne wahre Wohltat da man den Ausgang durch spielerisches Geschick maßgeblich mitbestimmen kann (und wenn es nur INCs ansagen ist!). Eine Wahl hat man jedoch nicht, wenn man in einer akzeptablen Zeit für die Spielverhältnisse akzeptable Erfahrung kriegen will. Da muß zwangsläufig Frust aufkommen, geht garnicht anders.

Die Problematik mit vollen Servern und Warteschlangen obwohl es nirgends wirklich voll ist und eben den toten Servern ist ein weiterer Punkt. Störte mich zwar nie so, regen sich aber viele - VOLLKOMMEN ZURECHT - drüber auf.

Die Performance des Clients sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, für die Crapgrafik selbst auf minimum zieht der das doppelte bis dreifache an Leistung gegenüber WoW. Ein weiterer Punkt der mir nicht so wichtig ist, da die Leistung vorhanden ist aber auch hier: VOLLKOMMEN ZURECHT Kritik von vielen. Daß das Spiel gerade erst raus ist kann hier als Argument einfach nicht herhalten, in der Betaphase konnten sie schließlich soviel Informationen zur Performance auf verschiedenen Systemen sammeln, daß so eine Scheiße (ja, S C H E I S S E !) nicht hätte sein müssen.

Der Support ist für die Tonne, falls es überhaupt sowas gibt.


----------



## abszu (17. Oktober 2008)

grimmgork schrieb:


> Wiedermal ein witziger thread der zeigt wer ein wahrer wow fanboy ist.
> 
> In ein paar Jahren denke ich auch nicht das 60% der wowler war spielen werden aber ich denke in 4Jahren wird wow ein ausgelutschtes drop sein, und vieleicht sollten ein paar verstehen das nicht jedes spiel wow den kampf ansagt, das ist die wow community selber die den neuen mmo den namen wow killer verpasst haben.
> Ich spiele selber wow aber trotzdem lest nochmal eure posts und vieleicht werdet ihr merken wie sehr ihr wow verteidigt.



Jedes neue MMORPG, welches im Fantasy-Genre angesiedelt ist, mit Zwergen und Elfen und Orks und Mana und Magie und so weiter ankommt, ist automatisch im Wettbewerb mit WoW. Wer das nicht will, soll sich halt was neues einfallen lassen. Genau das tut Mythic ja derzeit scheinbar mit dem geplanten Warhammer40k-MMORPG. Wenn sie das hinbekommen, könnte es eine _echte_ Alternative zu WoW werden. Aber mit dem jetzigen WAR fischen sie im selben Teich wie WoW, HdRO und Co.


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm... also ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das viele zu WoW zurückgehen weil sie sich unter WAR einfach etwas anderes vorgestellt haben. WAR ist nunmal - bei einigen grundsätzlichen Ähnlichkeiten - ein doch recht anderes Spielprinzip als WoW was die Ziele angeht die man mit seinem Char verfolgt.

Besonders fällt mir das auf bei einige sehr häufig vorgebrachten Kritikpunkten wie z.B. 'die Szenarien gehen zu selten auf' oder 'die Instanzen bieten zu wenig Anreiz'. Das ist, verglichen mit WoW, natürlich wahr - allerdings wird dabei übersehen das das auch gar nicht das Ziel des Spiels ist. Ist man dies aber gewohnt und will dementsprechend auch weiterhin spielen ist man bei WAR einfach fehl am Platz. 
Instanzen sind kein grosses Spielziel und Szenarien sind nicht das echte WAR-PvP... sondern die offenen Schlachten im RvR.
Insofern denke ich mal das WoW Spieler zurückgehen weil sie (so platt das klingt) das spielen wollen was WoW ausmacht. Das hat allerdings eher wenig damit zu tun ob WAR deswegen nun etwas falsch macht oder nicht, manchmal sind Dinge nicht besser oder schlechter - sondern einfach anders. WAR ist kein besseres WoW und WoW kein besseres WAR.
Interessanter wäre die Statistik eigentlich erst dann wenn man eine Info darüber hätte wieviele Spieler gesamt nach dem Probemonat nicht verlängern.

Zum Thema Fehler die ein neues Spiel hat: Als WoW rauskam und fehlerbehaftet war gab es auch schon vorher mmorpgs die eine ganze Weile liefen. Selbst EQ2, das ja direkt im Anschluss an EQ rauskam hatte bei Start diverse Macken (und da hätte man eigentlich von ausgehen können das deren Team direkt schon länger in der Materie drin war). Insofern: Ja, es ist immer ärgerlich wenn etwas bei Beginn noch nicht perfekt rund läuft... aber es ist normal. 
Vergleichsweise ragt da WAR nicht negativ aus der Masse der Onlinespiele mit Startschwierigkeiten heraus.


----------



## Pacster (17. Oktober 2008)

norp schrieb:


> Die Performance des Clients sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, für die Crapgrafik selbst auf minimum zieht der das doppelte bis dreifache an Leistung gegenüber WoW. Ein weiterer Punkt der mir nicht so wichtig ist, da die Leistung vorhanden ist aber auch hier: VOLLKOMMEN ZURECHT Kritik von vielen. Daß das Spiel gerade erst raus ist kann hier als Argument einfach nicht herhalten, in der Betaphase konnten sie schließlich soviel Informationen zur Performance auf verschiedenen Systemen sammeln, daß so eine Scheiße (ja, S C H E I S S E !) nicht hätte sein müssen.




Das Ding zusammen mit dem fehlenden 1on1-Balancing, dem Ungleichgewicht bei den Fraktionen und der typischen Art das Spieler immer den einfachsten Weg wählen selbst wenn sie sich damit selbst das game zerstören, ist das was RvR auf Dauer ziemlich runterziehen wird....
Für ein duaerhaft spannendes RvR braucht man nämlich ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis, Spieler die wirklich am RvR interessiert sind(also keine Abkürzungen wählen oder nur des zergs wegen irgendwo im nirvana zergen) und eine gute Performance bei möglichst vielen Spielern auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Thrainan (17. Oktober 2008)

Erlich gesagt ist es ja auch egal wie viele leute WAR/WoW Spielen. Ich selber habe WoW nicht selber gespielt, aber öfter mal meinem Mitbewohner zugeschaut. Das Spiel ist definitiv nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Aber, ich mag ja auch kein PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grundsätzlich finde ich Konkurenz gut, denn die belebt ja bekantermaßen das Geschäft. Mehr Wettbewerb um kreativität und gerne auch ein wenig Abkupferei bei guten Inhalten finde ich begrüßenswert. Daher wünsche ich eigenlich jedem Spiel das rauskommt alles gute, ob es mir selber gefällt oder nicht. 
WAR hat halt Punkte die scheiße sind, genauso wie WoW und Conan. Die Spiele haben ebenso Punkte wo sie gut sind, jedes für sich seine eigenen. V


----------



## neo1986 (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi


Jop WOW hat einfach ein altersvorteil.


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> Das Ding zusammen mit dem fehlenden 1on1-Balancing, dem Ungleichgewicht bei den Fraktionen und der typischen Art das Spieler immer den einfachsten Weg wählen selbst wenn sie sich damit selbst das game zerstören, ist das was RvR auf Dauer ziemlich runterziehen wird....
> Für ein duaerhaft spannendes RvR braucht man nämlich ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis, Spieler die wirklich am RvR interessiert sind(also keine Abkürzungen wählen oder nur des zergs wegen irgendwo im nirvana zergen) und eine gute Performance bei möglichst vielen Spielern auf dem Bildschirm.


Das ist doch gerade der Punkt Pacster: wenn Du ein Spiel spielen willst das versucht auf 1zu1 zu balancen, dann bist du bei WoW richtig aufgehoben. WAR versucht dies ja auch gar nicht weil es nicht darum geht sich chancengleich duellieren zu können.
Insofern auch ein schönes Beispiel dafür was ich meinte mit 'wenn man ein besseres WoW erwartet ist man bei WAR falsch und umgekehrt'.


----------



## Fuga89 (17. Oktober 2008)

Also das was mir so aufgefallen ist nach dem patch ist das selbst leute wieder gekommen sind, die nach classic wow aufgehört hatten... zumidnest auf meinem server ist dies stark vertreten... so dann zu WAR... man muss sagen dass es der performance und dem spielfluss von wow nur gut tut wenn die leute wieder zurückkommen da dann wieder mehr leute da sind um raiden zug ehen oder bg's zu kloppen

Auch wenns vllt net erwünscht ist, aber WAR hat irgendwas was das lvln langweilig macht... denke dadran sollte was getan werden


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

Fuga89 schrieb:


> Auch wenns vllt net erwünscht ist, aber WAR hat irgendwas was das lvln langweilig macht... denke dadran sollte was getan werden


Da würd ich Dir sogar zustimmen. Spannendes Leveln ist von 20-35 eher die Ausnahme in WAR...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (17. Oktober 2008)

Arrrgh, die Nörgler kommen zurück *gg*

Mal im ernst, Konkurrenz wie War bringt WoW nur weiter und umgekehrt.

Zum Thema alte Spieler kommen zurück:

Bei mir in der Gilde ist dies der Fall, kommen aber nicht direkt von War. Andererseits haben wir Spieler die zweigleisig fahren unteranderem auch mit Hdro. 

Ich wünsch mir einfach nur, dass Blizzard das Sommerloch in Zukunft nicht mehr entstehen lässt. Wobei sie das Wetter nun auch nicht beherrschen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (17. Oktober 2008)

Naja - lügt der Manager von Wow ? 

Nein - aber ich denke, dass er auch nicht die ganze Wahrheit sagt. Wow hat nicht wegen WAR viele Spieler verloren im letzten Jahr - sonderen weil nix Neues mehr kam. Nun trommelt seit Monaten alle auf das Neue Addon rum und sogar an mir ist das nicht vorbei gegangen. Hätte überlegt wieder anzufangen, wenn ich nicht andere Sachen zwischenzeitlich lieber spielen würde. 

Nein ich denke. Es sind viele zu Wow zurück gekehrt wegen dem Addon . Darunter auch viel e die nie wegen War weggegangen sind. Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass wirklich viele Spieler vor dem Ende des Probemonats zu Wow zurückkehren. Dafür kann der Typ überhaupt noch keine Statistiken haben.  Dafür ist WAR auch  zu gut. Selbst wenn man man der Meinung ist - dass WAR keine Langfristmotivation habe, spiele zumindest ich den Probemonat durch. 

Nein - der Mann nuttzt die Rückkehr der Spieler , um gegen WAR zu schießen und übertreibt da ein bißchen. 

Warten wir es ab. Die Server sind voll. Den meisten macht es Spass und es ist erfrischend anders als Wow.


----------



## Realtec (17. Oktober 2008)

Dieser thread provoziert....

Danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Fochi (17. Oktober 2008)

Flooza schrieb:


> beide sind rund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my Day ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (17. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Das ist doch gerade der Punkt Pacster: wenn Du ein Spiel spielen willst das versucht auf 1zu1 zu balancen, dann bist du bei WoW richtig aufgehoben. WAR versucht dies ja auch gar nicht weil es nicht darum geht sich chancengleich duellieren zu können.
> Insofern auch ein schönes Beispiel dafür was ich meinte mit 'wenn man ein besseres WoW erwartet ist man bei WAR falsch und umgekehrt'.


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> Dieser thread provoziert....
> 
> Danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit


Stimmt natürlich, aber man kann auch aus einer Provokation manchmal eine sinnvolle Diskussion ableiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi



Ja Riggedi hat vollkommen recht.WoW ist und bleibt das Nummer 1 OnlineRollenSpiel.Was Blizzard macht haut rein.Auch Warcraft3 ist nun schon einige Jahre alt und wird immer noch wie blöd gezockt.


----------



## hanktheknife (17. Oktober 2008)

> Nein - aber ich denke, dass er auch nicht die ganze Wahrheit sagt.


Wenn man sein Abo kündigt, dann kann man eine Art Fragebogen ausfüllen und daher werden die wissen, wer wegen WAR gegangen ist. Im Zeitalter des Computers und deren Datenbanken ist es dann ein Leichtes festzustellen, wer ein Heimkehrer ist und wegen was er ging.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (17. Oktober 2008)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Naja - lügt der Manager von Wow ?
> 
> Nein - aber ich denke, dass er auch nicht die ganze Wahrheit sagt. Wow hat nicht wegen WAR viele Spieler verloren im letzten Jahr - sonderen weil nix Neues mehr kam. Nun trommelt seit Monaten alle auf das Neue Addon rum und sogar an mir ist das nicht vorbei gegangen. Hätte überlegt wieder anzufangen, wenn ich nicht andere Sachen zwischenzeitlich lieber spielen würde.
> 
> ...



Das glaube ich wie gesagt auch. Bei uns kam keiner explizit von Warhammer zurück. Und wenn es eine solche Umfrage gab, dann werde die die gegangen sind Warhammer auch evtl. als Frust, Joke etc. angegeben haben. Für Blizzard der größte Druck den man erzielen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was ich sagen will, eine Fehlerquote ist defintiv enthalten.


----------



## Doroman1979 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja, kenn ich auch ich hatte ne freie Zeit ohne WoW habe Pirates, Herr der Ringe und Age of Conan probiert. Und was ist passiert : ich binn wieder bei WoW gelandet.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn die Quantität abnimmt, nimmt hoffentlich die Qualität zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deathg3cko (17. Oktober 2008)

evtl liegts daran das jeder depp nen bright wizzard oder sorcer zoggt


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (17. Oktober 2008)

deathg3cko schrieb:


> evtl liegts daran das jeder depp nen bright wizzard oder sorcer zoggt



Auf das Depp bitte in Zukunft verzichten.

Ansonsten stimmt es, dass übermäßig viel Mage und Wizzard gezockt wird. Denke mal, weil auch viele aus der Diablo Reihe von den Klassen angetan sind. Für den Mage brauchts halt nur wieder etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit ihn zu spielen, früher konnte man ja fast nebenbei Fernsehen schauen ohne etwas zu verpassen *gg*


----------



## Fröggi1 (17. Oktober 2008)

In allen neuen MMOs werden ja "super neue" Sachen versprochen, aber am ende basiert alles auf WoW. Wen Blizz sich dan mal was von nem anderen MMO abguckt flamen alle rum.


----------



## Xondor (17. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?



Jo tun wir das.
Schreib mir doch ne PM.


----------



## Lisutari (17. Oktober 2008)

Tja, man muss sich eben ein neues Konzept ausdenken, etwas anderes zu kopieren bringt meistens nichts


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, frage ich mich, warum die Server trotzdem immer voller werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



weils auch noch leute gibt die nich von wow kommen...


----------



## Medmud (17. Oktober 2008)

mhhhhhhhh na ja deshalb laggt des so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi



Sie basieren alle auf WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anscheinend hattest du wohl erst nach WoW Internet es gab schon ein paar mehr MMO's vor WoW...


----------



## SixNight (17. Oktober 2008)

Wen wunderts ... wer spielt schon lieber son schlechtes spiel wie war wenn man WOW haben kann ^^ grade jezz mit den neuen effekten , talenten , einfach alles


----------



## Steirer (17. Oktober 2008)

Aloha!

Mal meine kleine Meinung zu dem Thema:

Man kann WAR nur bedingt mit WoW vergleichen, da diese 2 Spiele auf ein (meiner Meinung nach) völlig anderes Ziel ausgelegt sind. Während Blizz in WoW versucht PvE und PvP unter einen Hut zu bringen und alle Seiten gleich gut zu bedienen, setzt Mythic voll auf das RvR und dieses Konzept geht meiner Meinung nach voll auf. Ich spiele jetzt zwar erst seit knapp einer Woche WAR, aber ich muss sagen die Welt hat mich voll und ganz in ihren Bann gezogen. Ich war auch schon ein grosser Fan der W40K Reihe und von WARHAMMER-Mark of Chaos und diese düstere, dreckige Welt "hautnah" zu erleben, tja, das hat schon was für sich. Natürlich ist das Spiel noch buggy, kein Thema, aber WoW war zu Anfang, und ich weiss wovon ich rede (seit 03.05. dabei), auch nicht bugfrei und es ist einfach unfair ein neues Spiel mit einem, das 3 Jahre Zeit hatte sich zu entwickeln, zu vergleichen. Tja, in diesem Sinne, ein nicht ganz objektives Schlusswort: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## DirtyCrow (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich gehöre auch zu den kurzzeitigen Abgänger, aber als mir dieser Misthaufen namens WAR in seinem ganzen faden, verbuggten und uninspiriertem Ausmaß klar wurde, war ich schnell wieder zurück beim King of MMORPG....


----------



## Sikes (17. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu den kurzzeitigen Abgänger, aber als mir dieser Misthaufen namens WAR in seinem ganzen faden, verbuggten und uninspiriertem Ausmaß klar wurde, war ich schnell wieder zurück beim King of MMORPG....



Was wieder zeigt, dass einige User WoW erst nach Release von BC angefangen haben und quasi einen geschliffenen Diament mit einem Rohdiamanten vergleichen.

Ich spiele beide Spiele und wer nach einem Monat sagt, WAR suckt weil die Performance nicht stimmt, die Server laggen usw. hat WoW WIRKLICH nicht zum Release gespielt. Wären WAR und WoW gleichzeitig erschienen, hätte WoW wahrscheinlich zur Zeit kaum User und es wäre Freeware. Ok ein wenig hart gesagt, aber ich bin nach wie vor sehr überrascht wie alles flüssig läuft. Und wer jetzt meint, WoW braucht keine System Ressourcen... das braucht WAR in 4 Jahren auch nicht mehr, bzw. sind die PC Standarts auch ganz anders. Jeder Aldi Rechner kann WAR zum laufen bringen (vll auf "Mittel" aber flüssig und spassig). Ausserdem: Würde man ein Spiel erst rausbringen wenn es "perfekt" läuft wär WoW heute noch nicht draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (when its done!) (oder Mythic hätte 5 Jahre früher anfangen müssen zu entwickeln.)


----------



## abe15 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mich wundert es nicht.
Stellt euch vor ich entwickle ein "neues" Spiel das ich meinetwegen Warhamma (Sry mir fällt nichts Anderes ein^^) nenne. Anstatt mir aber Mühe zu machen nehme ich stumpf alle Dateien aus meinem WoW Verzeichnes per Strg + C raus, brenne sie auf eine DVD und verkaufe das ganze dann als "neues" Spiel.

Ok, vielleicht übertreibe ich etwas, aber was ist WAR schon anderes als eine schlechte WoW Kopie?

Aus veralteter Comicgrafik wurde veraltete zu bunte Grafik.
Den Jäger teilt man in der Mitte durch und macht aus der einen Hälfte einen Squiqtreiber und aus der anderen Hälfte einen Maschinisten.
Was ist daran schon neu, außer der Grafik und dem Namen?
Ich persönlich würde auch bei alt bewährtem bleiben.
Wer würde schon sein 2 Monate altes Auto verkaufen, weil es das selbe jetzt auch mit Winterreifen gratis dazu gibt?


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was ist daran schon neu, außer der Grafik und dem Namen?


Das Spielgefühl.

Klar, WAR hat das mmorpg nicht erfunden, WoW auch nicht. Die Lorbeeren dafür gehen hauptsächlich an Ultima Online und Everquest.
Das ist aber nicht der Punkt, die wichtige Frage ist doch: kann man mit dem neuen Spiel Spass haben? 
Wenn man sich für die Inhalte interessiert die WAR (RvR) bietet - auf jeden Fall ja.
Wenn man sich für andre Dinge mehr begeistern kann ist WoW (PvE/Arena), Lotr(PvE/RP), Eve (Handel) oder was auch immer die bessere oder 'richtige' Wahl. Für manche Sachen ist sogar UO immernoch ungeschlagen, zum Beispiel gestaltungsfreiheit.
So gesehen verstehe ich nicht warum es ständig auf ein 'mein Spiel ist besser' rausläuft. 

Das Spiel das tatsächlich ALLE diese Aspekte unterbringt hat so wie ich das sehe noch keiner Programmiert (und ob das je kommen wird ist fraglich).


----------



## Cheaters (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich wollt auch auf WAR umsteigen, aber als ich dann gesehen habe, dass  WAR auch Monatlich kostet hab ich mich entschieden bei WoW zu bleiben.
Und was ich da alles gehört habe, welche Veränderungen der Patch 3.0.2 enthalten soll, krieg ich auch wieder richtig bock auf ne Runde WoW.
Aber in eins bis zwei Jahren werd ich vll. doch mal ne Runde WAR zocken bzw. ne Runde testen. 

Edit:// Ich glaube, dass WoW locker noch für einpaar Jahre der Marktführer der MMORPGS bleibt.

MfG


----------



## Dradka (17. Oktober 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Sie basieren alle auf WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jedes MMO ist im prinzip gleich nur die zusammensetzung der 35000 Features die zur Auswahl stehn wurde geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (17. Oktober 2008)

naja WAR is halt eher auf pvp ausgelegt, von daher werden deshalb viele WAR spielen, so auchn kumpl von mir.. was die meisten vor allem juckt, die von wow weg sind und zu WAR denke ich, sind die neuen klassen etc.. ich mein is halt was anderes.. mfg ichö


----------



## Náyla. (17. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, meiner Meinung nach ist WAR besser als WoW, aber das ist subjektiv. 

Hier ist RvR noch richtiges PvP, ohne Säulengerenne und Klassen die zwei Seasons komplett OP sind. Wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe, braucht Mythic ca ne Woche um auf Tickets zu reagieren und das dann mit einem Patch zu beheben. Wie lange wartet man doch gleich bei Blizzard? Ein Jahr?

Der Kampf selbst gestaltet sich überraschend actionreich, da hier keine ewig langen Manakämpfe ausgetragen werden. Man kann sich theoretisch einloggen und anfangen zu kämpfen und müsste erst in ein paar Stunden wieder den Kampf verlassen. Wenn ich das mit meinem ehemaligen Arkanmagier vergleiche... 12,5k Mana, die waren dann nach 6-7 Mobs weg und dann durft ich mich erstmal 90 Sekunden hinsetzen und Wasser schlürfen. "Der Kampf in WAR ist wie ein Rausch.... wie ein Blutrausch!", wie schon die Moderatoren von Game One berichteten.

Und eben dieses Kampfsystem ist es, was WAR für mich interessant macht. WAR bietet den Krieg und die epischen Schlachten, die WoW immer versprochen und dann hinterher doch unterdrückt hat (siehe Alteractal), WoW ist Arena. What is your game?

[und meiner Meinung nach ist durch dieses Kampfsystem auch das PvE in Warhammer besser, aber ich maße mir nicht an, direkte Vergleiche herzustellen, da ich das Endlevel noch nicht erreicht habe. Ich setz mich ja auch nicht bei WoW hin, Level bis Level 30 und sage, dass alles Scheiße ist, die Instanzen zwar existieren, aber keiner reingeht etc pp.]


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> [und meiner Meinung nach ist durch dieses Kampfsystem auch das PvE in Warhammer besser, aber ich maße mir nicht an, direkte Vergleiche herzustellen, da ich das Endlevel noch nicht erreicht habe. Ich setz mich ja auch nicht bei WoW hin, Level bis Level 30 und sage, dass alles Scheiße ist, die Instanzen zwar existieren, aber keiner reingeht etc pp.]


Das glaube ich eher Weniger. Warhammer bietet so gut wie kaum Highend INstanzen sondern eher das RvR. 
WoW hingegen hat 
A) mengere kleinere Instanzen (so genannte "5-er Inis")
 Viele Raidinstanzen (entweder 10-er/25-er Variante)


----------



## Thoryia (17. Oktober 2008)

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: WoW ist das Spiel fuer all die Nasen hier die ueber War flamen ohne es auch nur jemals gesehen oder gespielt zu haben, fuer alle Hausfrauen, Kleinkinder und Sonderschueler, die eben ein Mainstream vorgekautes Spiel hochjubeln, das sie seit Jahren beinahe unveraendert vorgesetzt bekommen.

Fuer all die 1 Tasten Akrobaten, die meinen im PvP was zu reissen, all die Easy 5 Tage full Epixx equipten Orgrimmar Poser, Flamer, Handelschat Spammer, Mimimi Schreiber und Moechtegern Koenner, all die WoW Nerf Threat Verfasser, 1on1 fuer PvP haltende, bunte Welt berauschend findende Fanbois.

 Hab ich wen vergessen?

Bleibt bei eurem ach so tollen Spiel, denn ihr alle wie ihr hier flamed gehoert zu den 80% aus meiner Signatur. Die 20% daraus die an einem echten PvP interessiert sind haben sich bereits entschieden das Game zu wechseln. Genau diese Leute, genau diese 20% sind es die War reichen und die es so ruhig und entspannend machen, weil der ganze flamende poebelnde Kindergarten Niveau Mob eben beim Klassenprimus geblieben ist, genau diese Leute sind es die man in War haben will. Der ganze Rest kann gerne weiter Trashgame spielen und sich in Lobhuddeleien gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen ueber das tollste und beste Spiel der Welt.

Bitte bitte nehmt es wirklich als bare Muenze, WARHAMMER IST DER TOTALE MIST, SPIELT WEITER WOW UND KOMMT NICHT NACHSEHEN WIE SCHLECHT WARHAMMER IST!

Danke.

Nun kann weiter geflamed werden.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Bitte bitte nehmt es wirklich als bare Muenze, WARHAMMER IST DER TOTALE MIST, SPIELT WEITER WOW UND KOMMT NICHT NACHSEHEN WIE SCHLECHT WARHAMMER IST!


Hmm war das die Ironie der Ironie?


----------



## Náyla. (17. Oktober 2008)

Wie gesagt, ich war bisher nicht im High-Level. Aber allein die Public Quests stellen (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach) die Gruppenquests von WoW weit in den Schatten. PvE besteht nicht nur aus den Raid-Instanzen. PvE impliziert das Leveln per grinden/Quests/Instanzen von 1 - maxLevel.
Ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen: das hier ist lediglich meine Meinung und meiner Meinung nach ist WAR zwar nicht perfekt, aber in meinen Augen derzeit besser als WoW, da kann auch WotLK nicht locken.
Eventuell liegt es daran, dass in WoW inzwischen alles ausgelutscht ist und ich gebe weiterhin TBC die Schuld und werde damit auch niemals aufhören, auch wenn ich weiß, dass Stillstand in der Entwicklung der Untergang eines MMORPG ist. Oder ist man inzwischen so weit, WoW eSport und nicht mehr RPG zu nennen?


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke beide Spieler werden ihre core-community haben.

Genauso wie AoC und HdR:O eine Core-Community hat ,die mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist.


----------



## Razyl (17. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich war bisher nicht im High-Level.


Und da liegt der Pudels heißer Kern begraben. Am ende entscheidet eher der High-Content bereich wie es wirklich im PVE aussieht. Klar normale Q´s, das lvln zählt auch dazu (obwohl ich hier bei anmerken muss das die q´s in Wotlk z.t sehr gut gelungen sind), aber es gibt vllt einige die dann einen Twink anfangen und noch einen aber ein Großteil (ja damit sind die Hardcore Raider sowie die Casual Raider die vllt. keinen oder max. 1 Twink haben und raiden einbeschlossen) will halt Raiden bzw. was erleben im High Content. 


Es ist nichts gegen deine Meinung, die ich respektiere, ich stelle hier nur meine Gegenmeinung dar.


----------



## Satus (17. Oktober 2008)

Wenn etwas viel gespielt wird heißt es nicht unbedingt, dass es auch gut ist. Die Bildzeitung lesen auch sehr Viele, deren Inhalt ist aber bescheiden. WoW ist die Bildzeitung des MMO Genres. Schön bunt, leicht verdaulich und anspruchlos. Der einzige Unterschied hier gibt es Epix an Stelle von Brüsten. 

Soll die Hälfte ruhig gehen, diese Spieler hätten das Niveau der WAR Community eh ins Unterirdische gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (17. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und da liegt der Pudels heißer Kern begraben. Am ende entscheidet eher der High-Content bereich wie es wirklich im PVE aussieht.



Damit triffst du genau meine Meinung ;-)

Ich hab in diesem Threat mehrmals gelesen, wie Leute bis Level 8-11 gelevelt haben und das Spiel als beschissen deklariert hatten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muss ein neues Spiel mit neuen Augen betrachten, nüchtern, unvoreingenommen. So viel an der Stelle.

Zum High-End-PvE in WAR kann ich wirklich absolut nichts sagen, ich weiß nichtmal ob es überhaupt eine einzige Instanz gibt, aber ich hoffe nicht. Da dies aber ein WoW-Forum(-Unterteil) ist und hier viele WoWler rumgammeln sag ich mal nichts weiter, du kannst es dir hoffentlich denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (17. Oktober 2008)

Satus schrieb:


> Wenn etwas viel gespielt wird heißt es nicht unbedingt, dass es auch gut ist. Die Bildzeitung lesen auch sehr Viele, deren Inhalt ist aber bescheiden. WoW ist die Bildzeitung des MMO Genres. Schön bunt, leicht verdaulich und anspruchlos. Der einzige Unterschied hier gibt es Epix an Stelle von Brüsten.
> 
> Soll die Hälfte ruhig gehen, diese Spieler hätten das Niveau der WAR Community eh ins Unterirdische gezogen
> 
> ...



Gott wie Du mir aus der Seele spricht, und ich verfasse so einen langen Beitrag den die 80% der WoW Spielerschaft eh nicht versteht bzw. nicht ganz schafft zu lesen (fehlende Bildchen bzw. kein/kaum Flame).

Danke fuer die einfachere Wortwahl, nun haben es sicher alle verstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pixler (17. Oktober 2008)

hm hier wird deutlich wer alles an wow hängt. Habe wow auch lange gezoggt aber sind wir mal ehrlich, vorallem als caster (selbst nen mage als main) wird einem das auf die dauer echt langweilig ewig 3 tasten im raid am drücken. Da sucht man nach alternativen. Vorallem ist wow recht zeitaufwedig. Wenn man oben mitspielen will muss man schon viel zeit reinstecken und in war ist das finde ich nicht so schlimm. man kann dort auch recht gut ne gepflegte runde pvp zocken. Da bietet war meienr meinung nach schon viele möglichkeiten. Naja wie gesagt ist halt meine meinung. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Fenrin (17. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Ich denke beide Spieler werden ihre core-community haben.
> 
> Genauso wie AoC und HdR:O eine Core-Community hat ,die mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist.



100% Dito!

Jeder soll spielen was er mag. Ist doch nicht euer Problem.


----------



## Ellrock (17. Oktober 2008)

DirtyCrow schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu den kurzzeitigen Abgänger, aber als mir dieser Misthaufen namens WAR in seinem ganzen faden, verbuggten und uninspiriertem Ausmaß klar wurde, war ich schnell wieder zurück beim King of MMORPG....




Was A über B sagt - sagt meist mehr über A aus als über B.

In diesem Sinn.


----------



## Elesmer (17. Oktober 2008)

niveaulose gibt es überall,

und ich gehöre zu den 80% , yeah ich bin mainstrem, mache alles nach und spiele wow nur weil alle das toll finden.
ich habe nicht WAR ausprobiert, keine (knapp) 50€ dafür gezahlt, um mir keine meinung zu bilden!!!
den ich brauche sowas nicht, viel mehr leute finden doch noch wow besser als war, warum also???


mal ernsthaft, lest ihr euch durch was ihr schreibt? eure texte mögen zwar rein optisch niveauvoller geschrieben sein, aber trotzdem enthalten sie genauso viel inhalt wie ein wow-kiddy, dass "lol epixx, war is scheisse" schreit.

Jeder (und ich meine wirklich jeder) spielt wohl das spiel was ihm am meisten spaß macht. dafür sind spiele da, zum zeitvertreib/als hobby. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass (fast) alle die wechseln kleine dumme flamer sind, dann muss ich euch leider unterstellen, dass ihr jedem einzelnen unterstellt, sich nicht eine eigene meinung bilden zu können (siehe beispiel mit der bildzeitung). 

und genau durch das verhalten seid ihr nicht besser als alle anderen......


----------



## Realtec (17. Oktober 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tja, man muss sich eben ein neues Konzept ausdenken, etwas anderes zu kopieren bringt meistens nichts



dann frage ich mich warum blizzard jemals rausgekommen ist mit warcraft und starcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? besser informieren, dann nochmal schreiben

AMEN!


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, frage ich mich, warum die Server trotzdem immer voller werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vieleicht weil die mmo szene wächst und nicht sich bestehende mmoler nur umsiedeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Seph018 (17. Oktober 2008)

Genau so sehe ich das auch Elesmer .. hab da auch eigentlich nichts zuzufügen, nur das es recht erbärmlich ist wie man sich über andere Spieler(die sogar das selbe Genre spielen) auslassen muss
Spielt halt jeder was er mag und, wenn jemand "War/Wow ist scheiße" sagen will, lasst es ihn halt sagen ist nunmal seine Meinung ...


----------



## Siccaria (17. Oktober 2008)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch Elesmer .. hab da auch eigentlich nichts zuzufügen, nur das es recht erbärmlich ist wie man sich über andere Spieler(die sogar das selbe Genre spielen) auslassen muss
> Spielt halt jeder was er mag und, wenn jemand "War/Wow ist scheiße" sagen will, lasst es ihn halt sagen ist nunmal seine Meinung ...



Im Prinzip ich auch... aber bin ich der einzige dem die Diskrepanz zwischen


> mal ernsthaft, lest ihr euch durch was ihr schreibt? eure texte mögen zwar rein optisch niveauvoller geschrieben sein, aber trotzdem enthalten sie genauso viel inhalt wie ein wow-kiddy, dass "lol epixx, war is scheisse" schreit.


und der Signatur


> WAR SUCKS, I SWEAR!


im selben Post etwas paradox findet? 
Jaja, Ironie, das Wort ist mir geläufig, aber in der Signatur ist sie - ausser in diesem speziellen Posting - nicht als solche zu erkennen.


----------



## flammenelfe (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi




Ich auch wobei die meisten die wiederkamen auch nur ne pause vor dem patch gemacht haben. WAR als gute Konkurenz um Spielern was anderes zu bieten wäre schon toll gewesen. Desweiteren basieren die Spiele nicht auf WOW, dass war nunmal nicht das erste. Sie können die Erfahrungen mit bekannten Spielen nutzen.


----------



## Thoryia (17. Oktober 2008)

Elesmer schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt sagt, dass (fast) alle die wechseln kleine dumme flamer sind, dann muss ich euch leider unterstellen, dass ihr jedem einzelnen unterstellt, sich nicht eine eigene meinung bilden zu können (siehe beispiel mit der bildzeitung).
> 
> und genau durch das verhalten seid ihr nicht besser als alle anderen......



EBEN NICHT, und das ist ja das schoene! Lies mal richtig, die zitierten 20% haben gewechselt und sind geblieben!

 War gibt es uebrigens fuer 25 Euro(habs auch schon billiger gesehn) Online Key ftw.

Mach Dir mal den Spass, investier die 25 Euro und Staune ob der Stille. Kein Brachlandchat im Handelschannel, kein geseier, keine Kinder. Herrlich.

Ich bete jeden Abend das es so bleibt: Bitte Blizzard mach das Addon so schoen, das alle diese Personen die WoW so unertraeglich gemacht haben bei WoW bleiben. 

Amen.


----------



## Náyla. (17. Oktober 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Kein Brachlandchat im Handelschannel, kein geseier, keine Kinder. Herrlich.



Einen Brachlandchat hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt in WAR, im Gegenteil, es ist meiner Meinung nach viel viel zu ruhig. Allerdings schon viele "Fanhelsing", "Killah", etc pp gesehen... :-/


----------



## Thoryia (17. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Einen Brachlandchat hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt in WAR, im Gegenteil, es ist meiner Meinung nach viel viel zu ruhig. Allerdings schon viele "Fanhelsing", "Killah", etc pp gesehen... :-/



Wie Du vermisst den Brachlandchat?? Na dann, Du weisst ja wo es reichlich davon gibt. HopHop und nicht gebummelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und diese Fanhelsing, Killah was weiss ich waren sicher alle um die Level 10. Scroll mal weiter hoch, das sind genau die WoW Fanbois die hier schreiben wie scheisse War ist und wie froh sie sind, wieder in den Schoss von WoW zurueckgekehrt zu sein. Gott sei Dank.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch schon überlegen wieder zu WoW zurückzukehren. Nichts gegen WAR, is ein gutes Spiel, aber irgendwie verlier ich ab etwa lvl 20 die lust. Die PvE Quest sind irgendwie nich der hammer, und meist bin ich auch zu low dafür. Bei den PQ ist nur Einfluss zu holen da sich zu selten Gruppen finden. Die Scenarios gehen recht selten auf und meist ist es immer das selbe. Das einzige was richtig spaß macht sind die RvR-Schlachten, vorallem um die Burgen, nur das is auch auf dauer nix, vorallem wenn man irgendwann alle Burgen hat. Ich weiß nich ob das an meinem Server liegt aber hab mal die Seite gewechselt (also auch den Server), vll gehts da besser. 
Bis zum Wotlk-start werd ich WAR weiter zocken, danach seh ich weiter.

Ich muss aber sagen, von Kidies bleibt man bei WAR nicht verschont, allein die Namen aber auch teilweise vom verhalten springen da genug rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (17. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Überrascht mich keineswegs! Hab auch schon ne Menge Leute aus meiner FL gehen und wieder kommen sehen. WAR, AoC und wie sie alle heissen, versprechen zwar Anfangs viele Erneuerungen, aber grundsätzlich basieren sie auf dem System von WOW, das ich für ziemlich ausgefeilt halte. Da wird in den nächsten Jahren erstmal keiner ran kommen. Egal, was die meisten User sagen.!
> 
> Riggedi


WoW basiert auch auf nem anderem system


----------



## Elesmer (17. Oktober 2008)

> und der Signatur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, diese signatur ist in der tat nicht ironisch gemeint, viel mehr ist sie eine anlehnung an eben jenes flamen, welches so oft praktiziert wird. manchmal muss man eben dampf ablassen und als ich mir war bei release besorgt habe war ich ziemlich enttäuscht, dementsprechend bestand meine erste reaktion in dieser signatur....
als ich sie erstellt habe gab es noch keine posts bzgl rückkehrer oder ähnlichem.

nehmt sie nicht als richtliene für meine allgemeinen umgangsformen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





> EBEN NICHT, und das ist ja das schoene! Lies mal richtig, die zitierten 20% haben gewechselt und sind geblieben!
> 
> War gibt es uebrigens fuer 25 Euro(habs auch schon billiger gesehn) Online Key ftw.
> 
> Mach Dir mal den Spass, investier die 25 Euro und Staune ob der Stille.



leider muss ih feststellen dass die ironie im ersten absatz nicht deutlich geworden ist, wie dein bespiel zeigt.
ich habe war gekauft und ich habe es gespielt. ich habe mir ein bild gemacht um zu dem schluss zu kommen, dass es mir nicht gefällt. WoW macht mir mehr spaß, also spiele ich nicht War sondern WoW...spiele bleiben unterhaltungsmedien!




> Kein Brachlandchat im Handelschannel, kein geseier, keine Kinder. Herrlich.
> 
> Ich bete jeden Abend das es so bleibt: Bitte Blizzard mach das Addon so schoen, das alle diese Personen die WoW so unertraeglich gemacht haben bei WoW bleiben.
> 
> Amen.



dieser absatz ist der beste beweis für meine these. ihr flamt in diesem threat auf gehobenem niveau und seid dabei auch noch so arrogant euch für etwas besseres zu halten. wer hat jemals definiert, dass WAR besser ist als WoW? niemand, weil das einfach subjektiv ist.

also beleidgt keine "wechsler" in dem ihr von einzelfällen auf die masse schließt!


----------



## Pacster (18. Oktober 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> Hmm, meiner Meinung nach ist WAR besser als WoW, aber das ist subjektiv.
> 
> Hier ist RvR noch richtiges PvP, ohne Säulengerenne und Klassen die zwei Seasons komplett OP sind. Wenn ich das richtig beobachtet habe, braucht Mythic ca ne Woche um auf Tickets zu reagieren und das dann mit einem Patch zu beheben. Wie lange wartet man doch gleich bei Blizzard? Ein Jahr?
> 
> ...




a) Es gibt WAR gerademal ein paar Wochen also woher willst du wissen ob nicht die gleichen Klassen, die jetzt OP sind nicht auch noch in 2 Monaten OP sind? Okay, Mythic redet das dann klein indem man sagt das man nicht für 1on1 ausbalanciert...aber das ist letztlich nur eine Ausrede um kein richtiges balancing betreiben zu müssen(stattdessen wird einfach jede Klasse einmal zur gegenseite gespiegelt und das war dann das balancing...suuuper).
b)Säulenrennen war in der ersten Saison auch nicht so in....hat sich aber als überlegene Taktik erwiesen und genauso werden sich auch bei WAR Taktiken durchsetzen...und die werden ebenfalls schnell öde sein.
c)Der letzte WoW Patch(1.6G ist gerade raus und Blizz hat schon auf Beschwerden zum Thema "Pala im PvP OP"(und das wo fr Blizz PvP nur ein 2. Standbein ist) und etliche Bugs reagiert oder arbeitet daran..in 2 TAGEN. Nichts mit 1 Jahr. Die Tanks sind bei WAR jetzt seit Wochen OP genauso wie die Knockback-effekte...oder im t4 die pull-stun-aoe-nummer...wann hat Mythic auf diese Sachen reagiert? Garnicht...und das obwohl es bei einem PvP-Spiel nichts schlimmeres gibt als wenn die Klassen nicht ausgeglichen sind.
d) Kampf bei WAR ist etwa so spannend wie standfussball. Da bewegt sich kaum was. Schuld daran ist z.b. die kollisonsabfrage und auch das vieles nur aus dem Stand gemacht werden kann...außerdem gibt es wenig sinnvolle countermöglichkeiten was dem ganzen viel dynamik nimmt.
e)12.5k Mana und du sitzt 90 sekunden? Komisch...für 7.2k braucht man nur 30 sekunden(bzw. jetzt sogar für über 9k).....wenn man natürlich minderwertiges Zeug trinkt, braucht man sich nicht wundern. Wobei ich dir das mit den 12.5 und den 6-7 mobs auch nicht glaube...erst recht nicht als magier der da ja noch einige möglichkeiten hat sich mana zurückzuholen. Selbst ich mit meinem 10k shadow schaffe mehr als 6-7 mobs wenns nicht gerade 72er sind. Also das was du sagst stimmt da hinten und vorne nicht.
f) WAR bietet den Krieg? Bisher bietet es nur szenarios wovon in der regel pro Tier nur 1 aufgeht und das dann nur das dämlichste Zerg-Szenario ist wo man am besten noch leute in die lava kicken kann(was ein PvP! One-hitting for gimps).
g) Epische Schlachten? Hallo? Warte doch erstmal ab ob da irgendwas über 50vs50 überhaupt spielbar ist ohne heftigst zu ruckeln. AoC hat das auch versprochen..derzeit ist da das maximum 24vs24 oder so(da packt ja WoW schon das doppelte)? ;-)
Du vegribst hier Vorschusslorbeeren für Dinge, die bisher nicht nur du nicht sondern auch sonst noch keiner gesehen hat.
Davon mal abgesehen wird es wenig Schlachten geben weil PvP in WAR wohl ausschließlich in den szenarios stattfinden wird weil open-PvP macht bei deutlicher zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit der Ordnung ja eigentlich keinen Sinn für sie(wer hat schon Bock sich abschlachten zu lassen?)...da wünschte man sich fast es gäbe als Alternative sowas wie eine Arena.
h) Alterac ist was die Spieler daraus gemacht haben und nicht was Blizz daraus machen wollte. Wenn Mythic mehrere Hauptstädte integriert(so sie das jemals wirklich machen...sollten ja jetzt eigentlich shcon zum 2. mal drin sein(erst beim release...dann bevor die ersten spieler 40 werden)...und man hört nichts mehr davon) dann werden sie das Alterac-Syndrom ebenfalls abkriegen. Da werden dann nämlich die ständig zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Ordnungsleute nämlich jeweils dem Chaos ausweichen und einfach eine andere Stadt belagern.


@Thoryia: Ja, du hast so recht. Erst kommen die Deppen von WoW(was die Spieler total verdummt)...und die die WAR dann wieder verlassen, sind nur die Allerdümmsten von denen. Weil bei WAR gibt es ein Intelligenzfiltersystem(aus dem Grund spielst du es auch noch, du Einstein). Das gleiche wurde schon bei HdRO und AoC gesagt...nunja....solche Aussagen sind geistiger Dünnpfiff. Aber Hauptsache du fühlst dich besser in deiner kleinen elitären Gruppe von Intelligenzbestien. ;-)
WoW ist Mainstream. Da hast du Recht. Das bedeutet es gefällt sehr vielen Menschen....was in gewisser Hinsicht ein Gütesiegel ist. Es wird aber auch immer wieder Menschen geben, die etwas nur aus diesem Grund hassen weils nunmal vielen gefällt und sie sich auf Teufel komm raus von der Masse abgrenzen müssen. Das sind dann die Leute, die über Pop motzen und sich daheim primitiv-rap über "Isch piep-piep deihnä mudda" anhören und das richtig cool finden(glücklicherweise werden wir alle irgendwann mal erwachsen. Diese Leute halt etwas später als andere)......oder halt mit Fäkalien malen. ;-)
Mit einem button kriegst du eventuell hogger down...das wars aber auch schon...und die 5 tage full epic will ich gerne sehen wie du mir das vorführst...dürfte lustig werden. Bist wohl arbeitslos und hast viele arbeitslose Freunde, die dich bereitwillig ziehen weil sie schon episch ausgerüstet sind?
Deine Signatur ist klasse...leider lässt sie auch auf deine geistige Inkomptenz schließen wenn du der Meinung bis das man in einem Onlien Spiele unter größtem Stress Entscheidungen treffen müsste....WoW ist NICHT REAL und NUR ein SPIEL!(ich hoffe das hast du verstanden)

@pixler: 3Tasten? Hmmm...vor, links, recht, zur...oh...warte..da sind wir ja schon bei 4. Verdammt. Bei WAR kann man sogar pvp mit jeweils maximal 3 tasten pro char spielen. eine fürs vorwärtslaufen zum gegner..die 2. fürs pullen...die 3. zum stunnen. Der 2. braucht auch nur 1 zum vorwärtslaufen und dann noch eine fürn Aoe..und schon ist die ganze Gegner-armee platt. Das ist dann richtig skillig. Natürlich geht es noch leichter mit dem kicken in die Lava....da braucht man nur einen char für. ;-)
Du musst bei WoW nicht raiden.....da zwingt dich keiner zu. Aber ich finde es nett wenigstens die Option zu haben wenn ich das möchte....


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

hmmmmm würde sagen das die meisten es "antesteten" und wems gefällt der solls halt spielen ganz einfach


----------



## Core.Wartex (18. Oktober 2008)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Hab ja nun jetzt ganz aufgehört aber habe vorher nochmal WAR angezockt und muss sagen das das Spiel viel mehr Potenzial hat als WOW *gääääääähn*
mfg


----------



## Dashy (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele sehr gerne War und bin auch schon level 34, werde es auch weiter spielen, doch zieht es mich wieder zu WoW, da meine ganzen Kollegen das Spiel spielen, und da mich die Geschichte und das PvP ( ja klingt komisch ) einfach reizt.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen ein War Gelegenheitsspieler zu werden und wieder mit WoW anfangen ( jezt kann ich endlich meinen Pferdeschwanz wegmachen ;-)

Neben bei noch gemütlich EvE Online spielen


----------



## Siccaria (18. Oktober 2008)

Pacster schrieb:


> a) Es gibt WAR gerademal ein paar Wochen also woher willst du wissen ob nicht die gleichen Klassen, die jetzt OP sind nicht auch noch in 2 Monaten OP sind? Okay, Mythic redet das dann klein indem man sagt das man nicht für 1on1 ausbalanciert...aber das ist letztlich nur eine Ausrede um kein richtiges balancing betreiben zu müssen(stattdessen wird einfach jede Klasse einmal zur gegenseite gespiegelt und das war dann das balancing...suuuper).


Ich wüsste nicht welche Klasse im Moment tatsächlich OP wäre, jedenfalls kenne ich in WAR keine die alle anderen besiegen kann. 
Du etwa? Dann klär uns mal auf.



Pacster schrieb:


> b)Säulenrennen war in der ersten Saison auch nicht so in....hat sich aber als überlegene Taktik erwiesen und genauso werden sich auch bei WAR Taktiken durchsetzen...und die werden ebenfalls schnell öde sein.


Yup. In jedem OnlineSpiel wird sich in der Masse das durchsetzen was den wahrscheinlichsten Erfolg bei kleinstem Risiko und Aufwand bedeutet (und dadurch Langeweile erzeugt). Natur der Dinge, aber wenigstens sind wir dadurch mal in 1 Punkt einer Meinung.



Pacster schrieb:


> c)Der letzte WoW Patch(1.6G ist gerade raus und Blizz hat schon auf Beschwerden zum Thema "Pala im PvP OP"(und das wo fr Blizz PvP nur ein 2. Standbein ist) und etliche Bugs reagiert oder arbeitet daran..in 2 TAGEN. Nichts mit 1 Jahr. Die Tanks sind bei WAR jetzt seit Wochen OP genauso wie die Knockback-effekte...oder im t4 die pull-stun-aoe-nummer...wann hat Mythic auf diese Sachen reagiert? Garnicht...und das obwohl es bei einem PvP-Spiel nichts schlimmeres gibt als wenn die Klassen nicht ausgeglichen sind.


Nu entscheid Dich mal ob die bösen Aoemagier oder die Knockbacktanks oder vielleicht doch die Heiler (weil die Tanks frühstücken) OP sind.
Oder vielleicht doch alle? Oder keiner.. weil sicht die Klassen gegenseitig in Schach halten? Das nennt man dann balanced. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pacster schrieb:


> d) Kampf bei WAR ist etwa so spannend wie standfussball. Da bewegt sich kaum was. Schuld daran ist z.b. die kollisonsabfrage und auch das vieles nur aus dem Stand gemacht werden kann...außerdem gibt es wenig sinnvolle countermöglichkeiten was dem ganzen viel dynamik nimmt.


Äh... also da wiedersprech ich jetzt mal. Zum einen eröffnet die Kollisionsabfrage erstmal eine Menge Möglichkeiten statt das man einfach durch alles durchrennt. Zum anderen gibt es, ausser für die Fernkampfklassen, recht wenige Dinge die einen Castbalken haben welcher ein Stillstehen erfordert (dafür gibts einige Dinge mit Castbalken welche man durch Bewegung nicht abbricht - was mir bei WoW so eher nicht bekannt ist?).



Pacster schrieb:


> e)12.5k Mana und du sitzt 90 sekunden? Komisch...für 7.2k braucht man nur 30 sekunden(bzw. jetzt sogar für über 9k).....wenn man natürlich minderwertiges Zeug trinkt, braucht man sich nicht wundern. Wobei ich dir das mit den 12.5 und den 6-7 mobs auch nicht glaube...erst recht nicht als magier der da ja noch einige möglichkeiten hat sich mana zurückzuholen. Selbst ich mit meinem 10k shadow schaffe mehr als 6-7 mobs wenns nicht gerade 72er sind. Also das was du sagst stimmt da hinten und vorne nicht.


Magierzeugs, ich seh da keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen den Spielen. Allerdings, so als alter WoW Krieger, muss ich sagen das Melees ohne Heiltrank/Verband/Draeneibonus bei WoW längere downtimes beim farmen haben. Andererseits - wen interessiert das bitte wirklich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pacster schrieb:


> f) WAR bietet den Krieg? Bisher bietet es nur szenarios wovon in der regel pro Tier nur 1 aufgeht und das dann nur das dämlichste Zerg-Szenario ist wo man am besten noch leute in die lava kicken kann(was ein PvP! One-hitting for gimps).


Tschuldige, aber Du musst schon ein ziemlicher Gimp sein wenn Du Dich in die Lava kicken lässt. Mittlerweile sollte doch jedem mal aufgefallen sein das man nicht zufällig irgendwohin geschleudert wird, also stellt man sich einfach so das in Flugrichtung keine Lava ist.



Pacster schrieb:


> g) Epische Schlachten? Hallo? Warte doch erstmal ab ob da irgendwas über 50vs50 überhaupt spielbar ist ohne heftigst zu ruckeln. AoC hat das auch versprochen..derzeit ist da das maximum 24vs24 oder so(da packt ja WoW schon das doppelte)? ;-)
> Du vegribst hier Vorschusslorbeeren für Dinge, die bisher nicht nur du nicht sondern auch sonst noch keiner gesehen hat.
> Davon mal abgesehen wird es wenig Schlachten geben weil PvP in WAR wohl ausschließlich in den szenarios stattfinden wird weil open-PvP macht bei deutlicher zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit der Ordnung ja eigentlich keinen Sinn für sie(wer hat schon Bock sich abschlachten zu lassen?)...da wünschte man sich fast es gäbe als Alternative sowas wie eine Arena.


Also Hauptstädte sind ja noch keine gefallen in (der deutschen Version von) WAR... aber Burgbelagerungen in welchen auf beiden Seiten jeweils mehr als 2 Schlachtgruppen gekämpft haben gabs durchaus schon häufiger. Dabei haben die PCs einiger Leute nicht mithalten können und es gab stellenweise Diashows bei denjenigen, das stimmt.
Bei den Glücklichen mit aktuelleren Computern war es allerdings gut spielbar und ein Punkt den ich WAR zugute halte: es ist nicht gleich der Server deswegen abgeraucht. Ebenso teile ich nicht die Einschätzung das Szenarien sich zum Dreh und Angelpunkt des RvR entwickeln werden. Denke eher im Gegenteil das sich die Kämpfe aus den instanzierten raus zu den offenen Schlachtfeldern verlagern werde - weil dort die Interessanten Dinge zu holen sind.



Pacster schrieb:


> h) Alterac ist was die Spieler daraus gemacht haben und nicht was Blizz daraus machen wollte. Wenn Mythic mehrere Hauptstädte integriert(so sie das jemals wirklich machen...sollten ja jetzt eigentlich shcon zum 2. mal drin sein(erst beim release...dann bevor die ersten spieler 40 werden)...und man hört nichts mehr davon) dann werden sie das Alterac-Syndrom ebenfalls abkriegen. Da werden dann nämlich die ständig zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Ordnungsleute nämlich jeweils dem Chaos ausweichen und einfach eine andere Stadt belagern.


Naja, Alterac war schon eine Sache die sich mal völlig anders spielte ehe Blizzard das komplette Ding umgepatcht hat. Wo ich zustimmen würde ist das tatsächlich ein Problem aufkommen könnte bezügich der Ausweichangriffe sollte es mehr Hauptstädte geben.
Das ist aber auch erst dann Thema wenn es diese überhaupt gibt.

Auf die andren Kommentare an die Leute direkt geh ich gar nicht erst ein, denn das ist pures Geflame (teils berechtigt, teils nicht, in jedem Fall nicht diskussionswürdig), aber diese Auflistung musste ich dann doch mal kommentieren da sie bei alles vorgetäuschten Sachlichkeit so viel Fehlinfos enthält das man dies einfach richtigstellen muss.


----------



## mmmkay (18. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?



haha fanboi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Oktober 2008)

Warhammer ist für die Leute, die PvP mögen und den Job tut es schon so kurz nach Release ziemlich gut. Wenn ich mal das Klassenwrack von Wow-Krieger mit meinem Eisenbrecher vergleiche ...
Knackpunkt wird am Ende sein wie es mit dem Open RvR klappt. Die Szenarios sind wirklich durchdacht designed, aber die allein werden am Ende nicht alleinige Beschäftigung sein können.


----------



## Realtec (18. Oktober 2008)

is schon hart wie die leute anfangen beleidigend zu werden, nur um anderen ihre meinung aufzuzwingen


----------



## Atomas (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich muß sagen WAR ist ein super Game, das möchte ich auch so stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grafik, finde ich wesentlich besser, auch wenn der neue Patch aus WOW schon recht nice ist, aber WAR hat die bessere Grafik. Um die Kleinigkeiten, die WOW besser ist, kann Myth auf jedenfall nachholen, bis es aber soweit ist, das die meisten fehler behoben sind, werden noch weitere Spieler die WAR-Welt verlassen und wieder zu WOW zurückkehren. Naja nach den Besserungen wird WOW einen Riesigen Konkurenten mehr haben, der in sehr vielen Belangen gleichwertig sein wird. Da ich beides spiele, aber zum Glück nicht mit ABO, kann ich auch nach 3 Monaten sehen, ohne jeden Monat Geld ausgegeben zu haben, wie sich WAR entwickelt. Naja, die die WAR jetzt verlassen sind einfach zu verwöhnt und haben sich einfach zu sehr darauf verlassen, das ein nahezu Perfektes Game auf den Markt kommt. Ich möchte mal die Leute sehn, die so denken, wenn sie ein Spiel "Kopieren" wollen, das ihnen nicht ein einziger Fehler unterläuft. Damit ich auch zum Schlusspunkt komme, Spieler die gewechselt haben, die werden WAR auch wieder spielen, spätestens in 4-5 Monaten, werden sie sich eine Paycard holen, um den Stand der Dinge zu begutachten.

So long


----------



## Pacster (18. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht welche Klasse im Moment tatsächlich OP wäre, jedenfalls kenne ich in WAR keine die alle anderen besiegen kann.
> Du etwa? Dann klär uns mal auf.



Muss sie auch nicht. Es reicht wenn sie deutlich mehr besiegen kann als gegen zu verlieren. Bereits an dem Punkt kippt die Balance....bei WoW gabs auch nie eine, die alle anderen umgehauen hat.






Siccaria schrieb:


> Nu entscheid Dich mal ob die bösen Aoemagier oder die Knockbacktanks oder vielleicht doch die Heiler (weil die Tanks frühstücken) OP sind.
> Oder vielleicht doch alle? Oder keiner.. weil sicht die Klassen gegenseitig in Schach halten? Das nennt man dann balanced.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Netter Versuch. Schlägt nur fehl weil man nunmal nicht alles in jeder situation gleichgut einsetzen kann(sprich im einen szenario ist der eine OP im anderen vielleicht ein anderer. Da aber nunmal in der Regel nur ein szenario aufgeht...nunja. Davon mal abgesehen spricht man nicht von balanced wenn im einen szenario die einen alles umhauen und im anderen die anderen.....das bedeutet dann nur das mans nirgendswo balanced gekriegt hat. Man spielt schließlich nicht szenarioübergreifend wie bei Counterstrike wo mehrere Maps gespielt werden müssen und die teams wechseln). Und die Heiler heilen nix wenn sie in der lava liegen....





Siccaria schrieb:


> Äh... also da wiedersprech ich jetzt mal. Zum einen eröffnet die Kollisionsabfrage erstmal eine Menge Möglichkeiten statt das man einfach durch alles durchrennt. Zum anderen gibt es, ausser für die Fernkampfklassen, recht wenige Dinge die einen Castbalken haben welcher ein Stillstehen erfordert (dafür gibts einige Dinge mit Castbalken welche man durch Bewegung nicht abbricht - was mir bei WoW so eher nicht bekannt ist?).



Die Kollisionsabfrage ermöglicht es anderen den Weg zu versperren. Jemandem den Weg zu versperren behindert aber die Dynamik(oder behauptest du gegen ne wand rennen ist dynamisch?). Die strategischen Möglichkeiten davon sind leider auch sehr beschränkt weil es gibt dann ja noch knockback und pulls so das man nicht wirklich eine Mauer aufbauen kann...also hat man das schlechteste von allem...also Behinderung ohne wirkliche strategische Elemente.
Außer für die fernkampfklassen gibt es wenige dinge für die man stehenbleiben muss? Okay...das liegt daran das die Nahkämpfer eh am gegner stehen müssen(welcher sich natürlich auch nicht bewegt weil als fernkämpfer kann er dann ja nix mehr und als nahkämpfer muss er ja selbst an den gegner ran). Ich habe doch jetztliche Kämpfe gesehen und da wird im Vergleich zu WoW extrem viel rumgestanden und dösig geballert/gekloppt.




Siccaria schrieb:


> Magierzeugs, ich seh da keinen grossen Unterschied zwischen den Spielen. Allerdings, so als alter WoW Krieger, muss ich sagen das Melees ohne Heiltrank/Verband/Draeneibonus bei WoW längere downtimes beim farmen haben. Andererseits - wen interessiert das bitte wirklich?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja das lustige. Da wird an WoW rumgemosert weil man beim Farmen ne Sekunde länger brauchen würde oder so...dabei ist das doch nun wirklich absolut uninteressant. Schließlichgeht es nicht darum bei welchem spiel man mehr Mobs/minute umlegen kann.



Siccaria schrieb:


> Tschuldige, aber Du musst schon ein ziemlicher Gimp sein wenn Du Dich in die Lava kicken lässt. Mittlerweile sollte doch jedem mal aufgefallen sein das man nicht zufällig irgendwohin geschleudert wird, also stellt man sich einfach so das in Flugrichtung keine Lava ist.



Jo..also immer schön mit dem rücken zur wand oder meinst du der gegner ist zu doof um um einen rumzulaufen? Von pulls und stuns mal abgesehen wo du keine chance hast was dagegen zu machen.




Siccaria schrieb:


> ein Punkt den ich WAR zugute halte: es ist nicht gleich der Server deswegen abgeraucht. Ebenso teile ich nicht die Einschätzung das Szenarien sich zum Dreh und Angelpunkt des RvR entwickeln werden. Denke eher im Gegenteil das sich die Kämpfe aus den instanzierten raus zu den offenen Schlachtfeldern verlagern werde - weil dort die Interessanten Dinge zu holen sind.



Aber doch nur für den Sieger. Ist eine Seite zahlenmäßig ständig unterlegen dann ist für sie dort praktisch nichts zu holen also spielen sie das einfach nicht. Das war unter anderem wunderbar in den realmpools bei WoW zu beobachten wenns um die BGs ging....da wo ständig verloren wird, meldet sich die verliererseite irgendwann nicht mehr an(egal wieviel sie dort theoretisch kriegen könnten).


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. Oktober 2008)

wundert mich gar nicht so^^ war wurde halt viel gekauft und mir war klar, dass das viele nerven wird, dass es noch bugs gibt und so. ich glaub, dass später wieder viele zurück kommen. wra hat halt auch kaum pve inhalte in form von inis und so. kommt sicher noch aber im moment ist das halt noch nicht so da. kann auch sein, dass viele den selben fehler wie ich gemacht haben. ich hab mich durch die vielen änderungen zum neuen patch "verführen" lasse und meinen account wieder bezahlt. nach 10 minuten war mir aber wieder klar, dass ich spätestens auf lvl 80 wieder aufhöre =) ich spiel einfach schon zu lange wow.... ist einfach nicht mehr mein game^^. ich geh aber immer noch davon aus, dass wow, hdro und war die 3 erfolgreichsten mmorpgs bleiben =) sind alle 3 im groben gleich aber doch irgendwie verschieden. find alle 3 games sehr gut und wüsste jetzt nicht, was ich einem blutigen anfänger in dem genre empfehlen würde.


----------



## Immondys (18. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ist keine Überraschung.
> WAR ist zu PvP Lastig. Macht am Anfang zwar Spaß, aber nach 2-3 wochen hast du die Nase voll!
> 
> Aber wie schon jemand schrieb "WoW Spieler sind verwöhnt"
> ...



Soso, heißt das jedes neue Spiel muß genau so viel Zeit fressen? Soll genau so viel sinnlos und spielspaßmordend herumgefarmt werden? Ich finde WAR grade gut weil da der ganze PvE Instanzen Ruffarming quatsch kaum eine Rolle spielt. Außerdem kommt man in WAR auch voran, wenn man zu so ungewöhnlichen Zeiten wie 23 Uhr on geht. Ich bleibe bei WAR und habe mit WoW fertig.


----------



## hoti82 (18. Oktober 2008)

war is ein super spiel und macht auch fun aber ich zocke es auch weiterhin. aber bei wow sind halt meine freunde in war bin ich ganz allein deswegen hab ich wieder wow begonnen, es hat nüx mit ausnahme status von blizz zu tun ich glaub einfach die leute haben ihre freunde vermisst. auserdem war das abzusehen da wotlk kuz bevor steht das die spieler zurückkehren. war hammer is  in meinen augen nicht auf dem system von wow aufgebaut. und wenn ich die augen mal auf darkage of camelot lenken dürte das game gabs vor wow das heist wow hatte auch schon abgeschaut was die steuerung und das interface betraff. wow hat dieses interface nüd erfunden.

des weiten wird sich war auch etablieren und zwar besser als aoc, weil war mehr und länger dran gefeilt hat. und das game bei mir kaum lagt des weiteren sind sau wenige bugs drinne. ist fast bugfrei mir is noch kein bug dort aufgefallen der spielspass mindern ist.

Mfg

Hoti82


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Am anfang ist Warhammer echt gut...aber ich bin jetzt drotzdem wieder zu wow...es macht mir einfach mehr spaß in wow Macht das leveln besonders am meisten spaß was mir im warhammer fehlt...der Econtent reicht mir für warhammer als argument nicht und obs da dann spaß macht weiß ich dann auch nicht.

Ich find wow hat super pvp aber das allein reicht nicht. Es fehlt dem spiel am Pve Kontant...der fühlt sich einfach unfertig an und die Pve Questn bringen so gut wie gar keine ep...es lohnt sich einfach nicht grinden geht sogar schneller und das sind sachen die dann auserhalb vom pvp einfach an der motivation zieht...ich werd jetzt ein halbes jahr warten und dann noch mal rien gucken aber jetzt ruft erst mal der Licht könig =)


----------



## EliteOrk (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss echt sagen, dass Blizzard sein Handwerk versteht; sowohl spielekünstlerisch als auch finanziell.

Bei mir war es nämlich so, dass ich vor etwa zwei Monaten mit wow aufgehört habe, da es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr gemacht hat (übrigens hab ich da net warhammer gezoggt, sondern aktiv eve (account lief sowieso parallel zu wow, wegen skills)).
Viele andere Spieler sind zu Warhammer gegangen und größtenteils zurückgekommen, aus mir unbekannten Gründen.

Jedoch gibt es kaum einen Weg, auf Internetseiten wie buffed um die große Promotion um wotlk rumzukommen (man wird quasi mit News, vids etc. bombadiert).
Da hab ich mich doch entschlossen, bis wotlk noch nen 70er hochzuziehen, um den zu meinem Main zu machen :>
Und siehe da, das Spiel macht plötzlich wieder nen Heidenspaß, was schlussendlich auf die Neuerungen wie das Erfolgssystem, Grafikverbesserungen und diverse andere Sachen zurückzuführen ist.

Blizzard weiss also schon, wie sie ihre Kundschaft zum zahlen bewegen^^

mfg


----------



## Rickrolled (18. Oktober 2008)

Was ist daran schwer zu zugeben das WAR ein tolles Spiel geworden ist? WoW ist auch ein tolles Spiel und nun gibts es halt noch ein zweites, mainstream taugliches, gutes MMORPG
Nur das der Hauptcontent nicht im PvE liegt, sondern im RvR/PvP...

Die Argumente hier, warum WAR schlecht sein soll, sind teilweise echt lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lest doch mal ein paar reviews von Gamestar und co...

oder schaut *Game One auf MTV* -> http://www.mtv.de/videos/19763502 (bei 1:10 gehts los und weiter gehts im 6. Teil. rechts anklicken!)

WAR ist ein Grossartiges Spiel für Spieler die RvR und PvP lieber haben als PvE/Ruf grinden !PUNKT!


----------



## Necrolord (18. Oktober 2008)

Hab Warhammer auch ne zeit lang gespielt, und ich muss sagen das es auf jeden fall eine gute konkurenz zu WoW ist. Hab nur aus dem Grund aufgehört das mein rechner die leistung nicht packt. Das spiel selbst ist schon endgeil, aber das ist WoW auch^^. Selbst wenn mein rechner das Spiel locker packen würde, wär ich glaub ich spätestens am Realese von WotLK zürück bei wow. Ich denke mal so gehts vielen auch. WoW hat halt schon 3 jahre vorsprung... und der ist nicht ohne. Naja mal sehen was die zukunft noch so bringt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Secretraven (18. Oktober 2008)

der hype um WAR war warscheinlich (cool 3x "war" hintereinander^^) zu groß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Was ist daran schwer zu zugeben das WAR ein tolles Spiel geworden ist? WoW ist auch ein tolles Spiel und nun gibts es halt noch ein zweites, mainstream taugliches, gutes MMORPG
> Nur das der Hauptcontent nicht im PvE liegt, sondern im RvR/PvP...
> 
> Die Argumente hier, warum WAR schlecht sein soll, sind teilweise echt lächerlich
> ...



Klar PvP ist es gut aber allein das riecht besondersn wenn man levelt eben nicht und das es ein PvP spiel ist entschuldigt die sache auch nicht wirklich...da muss einfach noch einiges getan werden.

Und so gameteste sind einfach nicht wirklich brauchbar bevor der endcontest nicht getestet ist und es nicht shcon ne weile besteht man muss einfach abwarten obs lange an der stange hält wenn man den content dafür überhaupt übersteht bevor einen der spaß verlässt bei mir haben leider auch alle die ich kenn aufgehört bis auf 2 stück.


----------



## Thrainan (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie ich vor 2-3 Seiten schon schrieb bin ich froh das es konkurenz zu WoW gibt, das tut dem Genre nur gut. Ich wünsche auch jedem der es spielen will viel glück. Aber wenn jemand mal einen kritikpunkt zu WAR findet dann spart euch argumente wie: "WOW hatte vor 4 Jahren auch viele fehler"
Sorry das ist kein argument. Man muss mit dem WoW, oder auch HdRO, AoC von HEUTE konkurieren. 
Wenn ich ein neues Auto auf den Markt bringe muss das auch die Abgasnorm von heute nicht von 1950 erfüllen. 
Wie gesagt, ich wünsche allen MMO's alles gute und freue mich auf die konkurenzbedingten Kreativitätsschübe, aber ich finde es erschreckend mit was für  Fehlern MMO's auf den Markt geschmissenw erden. Glauben den Entwickler wirklich, das man einen Massenmarkt mit argumenten alla "WOW war damals auch doof" erobern kann? Oder viel schlimmer, wollt ihr das sie mit so einem Mist durchkommen? 
Und glaubt mir, ich bin kein oW fanboy, ich wäre wirklich gerne gewechselt zu AoC, aber bei mir zählt halt auch die Qualität und zwar diejenige die heute zeitgemäß ist.


----------



## Schwarzmähne (18. Oktober 2008)

schwuppdiewupp schrieb:


> bin in wow wie in war mit den gleichen leuten inner gilde. bei uns fährt im moment jeder zweigleisig, noch keiner hat irgentetwqas von beiden gekündigt und für mich kann ich nur sagen, dass wird auch noch ne ganze zeit so bleiben.
> in wow gehn wir raiden, in war kloppen!
> Grüße.


So schauts aus, trifft bei nämlich auch zu. Wenn man 1x PvP in WAR betrieben hat, kann nur noch über WoW-PvP müde lächeln. Dafür hat WoW halt im PvE-Bereich die Nase weit vorne.


----------



## Deathcrusher (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob das schon einer geschrieben hat.

Aber ich denke mal der Hauptgrund warum viele oder fast alle zu WoW zurück gehen, sind ihre alten Charactere an denen sie hängen und die ja auch
den neuen frostigen Kontinent bereisen sollen. Man hat viel Zeit investiert das kann man nicht einfach so ignorieren. Zudem ist der Zeitpunkt der Addon Erscheinung bzw der von WAR genau richtig gewählt. WAR musste raus weil in WoW grade die Langeweile vor dem Addon einsetzt. Viele werden sich WAR angeschaut haben, aber das Addon zieht eben mehr. Dann sind da noch eventuell alten Gildenkollegen die man ja nicht im Stich lassen kann.

Und genau aus diesem Grund werde ich wohl auch zu WoW zurückkehren.

Allerdings diese ganzen Kritiken an WAR halte ich für übertrieben. WAR da bin ich mir nach 3 Wochen intensiven Spielen sicher ist das bessere Spiel.

(Nur um die Liste abzuhacken:

WoW bietet viel langweiligen Solo Contend in War ist es superleicht eine Gruppe zu finden.
WoW bietet tollen PVE Conted tolles klassiches Gruppenspiel und als absolutes Highlight spektakuläre Boss Kämpfe. Aber immer wieder in die selben Instanzen zu gehen (egal ob Raid oder nicht) das ist doch todlangweilig.
WoW bietet ein rudimentäres aber effektives Crafting. Das allerdings ist mit sehr viel Grind Arbeit verbunden. Wer Spass daran hat stundenlang sinnlos Gegner zu killen nun ja, das ist doch totlangweilig.

WAR ist sicherlich nicht perfekt aber die paar spielerischen Neuerungen reveltutionieren das Genere nachhaltig.
Wer genre in Gruppen spielt und vor allem Spas an Zerglastigem PvP hat der ist bei War richtig.

WoW hat seine Reize auch für mich als Casual Gamer. Wenn ich aber keine Freunde hätte die WoW spielen würden dann hätte ich das Spiel schon längst deinstaliert.)


Die meisten Spieler die jetzt mit WAR oder Aoc angefangen haben sind jedoch keine MMo Neulinge. Das sind meistens Spieler die mit WoW oder einem anderen MMO angefangen haben.
Wenn sich heute Leute in das MMO Genre begeben dann werden sie doch mit neuzig prozentiger Sicherheit sowiso bei WoW landen, wegen der Werbung und der Reputation.

Wer jetzt bei WAR bleibt hat anscheinend von WoW oder einem anderen MMO endgültig die Nase voll bzw ist von dem Spielkonzept einfach begeistert. 
Der Rest geht wieder in das MMo zurück aus dem er vorher kam.


----------



## Deathcrusher (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich weis nicht ob das schon einer geschrieben hat.

Aber ich denke mal der Hauptgrund warum viele oder fast alle zu WoW zurück gehen, sind ihre alten Charactere an denen sie hängen und die ja auch
den neuen frostigen Kontinent bereisen sollen. Man hat viel Zeit investiert das kann man nicht einfach so ignorieren. Zudem ist der Zeitpunkt der Addon Erscheinung bzw der von WAR genau richtig gewählt. WAR musste raus weil in WoW grade die Langeweile vor dem Addon einsetzt. Viele werden sich WAR angeschaut haben, aber das Addon zieht eben mehr. Dann sind da noch eventuell alten Gildenkollegen die man ja nicht im Stich lassen kann.

Und genau aus diesem Grund werde ich wohl auch zu WoW zurückkehren.

Allerdings diese ganzen Kritiken an WAR halte ich für übertrieben. WAR da bin ich mir nach 3 Wochen intensiven Spielen sicher ist das bessere Spiel.

(Nur um die Liste abzuhacken:

WoW bietet viel langweiligen Solo Contend in War ist es superleicht eine Gruppe zu finden.
WoW bietet tollen PVE Conted tolles klassiches Gruppenspiel und als absolutes Highlight spektakuläre Boss Kämpfe. Aber immer wieder in die selben Instanzen zu gehen (egal ob Raid oder nicht) das ist doch todlangweilig.
WoW bietet ein rudimentäres aber effektives Crafting. Das allerdings ist mit sehr viel Grind Arbeit verbunden. Wer Spass daran hat stundenlang sinnlos Gegner zu killen nun ja, das ist doch  auch totlangweilig.

WAR ist sicherlich nicht perfekt aber die paar spielerischen Neuerungen reveltutionieren das Genere nachhaltig.
Wer genre in Gruppen spielt und vor allem Spas an Zerglastigem PvP hat der ist bei War richtig.

WoW hat seine Reize auch für mich als Casual Gamer. Wenn ich aber keine Freunde hätte die WoW spielen würden dann hätte ich das Spiel schon längst deinstaliert.)


Die meisten Spieler die jetzt mit WAR oder Aoc angefangen haben sind jedoch keine MMo Neulinge. Das sind meistens Spieler die mit WoW oder einem anderen MMO angefangen haben.
Wenn sich heute Leute in das MMO Genre begeben dann werden sie doch mit neuzig prozentiger Sicherheit sowiso bei WoW landen, wegen der Werbung und der Reputation.

Wer jetzt bei WAR bleibt hat anscheinend von WoW oder einem anderen MMO endgültig die Nase voll bzw ist von dem Spielkonzept einfach begeistert. 
Der Rest geht wieder in das MMo zurück aus dem er vorher kam.


----------



## HAx90 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich spiel selber wow und war

wow mach ich nur pve, die bgs in wow regen mich langsam auf und arena bin ich nicht der fan von

dafür find ich die bgs in war umso geiler

also wenn raid wow, wenn pvp lust dann war

so ist es bei mir und bin damit bis jetzt ganz zufrieden


----------



## buhmmler (18. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Das sind Bots von Mythic..................^^




mich würds nich wundern schreibt eh keiner im chat xD


----------



## Hamstax (18. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ist keine Überraschung.
> WAR ist zu PvP Lastig. Macht am Anfang zwar Spaß, aber nach 2-3 wochen hast du die Nase voll!




lustiges kerlchen
glecih fängste noch an zu erzählen die welt wäre eine scheibe und hey 40% der leute hier glauben es dir sogar.

wer jemals von euch in den genuss gekommen ist sunwell von innen zu sehn  und mehre bosse dort zu legen wird schnell nach 3-4 ids feststellen wie öde dieses spiel wird wenn man an den endcontent ranrückt.

ausserdem war es eh klar das wowler wieder zurückkehren. wieso? weil die leute die wow spielen ein rvr system und ein darauf ausgelegtes spiel nicht gewöhnt sind. die haben niemals richtiges RVR gemacht.
die denken skill wär es ini A mit gruppe B zum x-tausendsten mal zu clearen.

wer nüchtern betrachtet was nun mit wotlk kommt wird sehen es sind nur wieder 10 lvl aus quests und grinden, n paar neue innis in denen im prinzip das selbe schema runtergebetet wird wie vorher auch.
nur damit man in einem jahr wieder fast alles durch hat.

wie schonmal ein gamedesigner sagte: wow ist das einzige mmo das man durchspielen kann

warhammer ist einfach mit der pvp komponente die hauptinhalt des spiels ist viel flexibler. besonders witzig find ich die leute die das game jetzt schon als langwielig beurteilen wo nichtmal 5% der serverpopulation den maxlvl erreicht hat. sprich der spielbetrieb nichtmal aufgenommen wurde.

die denken wirklich wow arena wäre eine art von pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wenn ich jetzt behaupte das die arena in wow ein gammliger versuch war pvp content in ein pve spiel zu quetschen um zwanghaft leute zu halten fahre ich sicher nur flames ein

ich bin von wow weg und bin happy wie nie. für mich ist warhammer das DaoC 2
daoc2?
ja es gab spiele vor warhammer. und ja sie waren gut. und daoc war eins der spiele denen man den start von wow nicht angemerkt hat durch sinkende spielerzahlen. als daocler hat man wow nur als kiddigame belächelt und hey wir hatten recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte noch ewig hier schreiben aber ich lass euch mal wieder trollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heidenherz (18. Oktober 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Es gibt unzählige Dinge, die WAR oder AoC von WoW kopiert haben. Ist ja auch nichts dabei: besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden!
> Und dass WOW das erste Spiel in diesem Genre sein soll, hab ich nicht ansatzweise behauptet!
> 
> Riggedi




und blizz hats bei WoW von wiederum anderen Spielen kopiert ^^  "besser gut kopiert als schlecht erfunden!" <--- aber der is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (18. Oktober 2008)

Leider gibt es keine aktuelle Zahlen von WAR-Nutzern, ich geh von rund einer halben Million aus. Davon stammen selbst in der positivsten, wowfreundlichen Sichtweise mindestens 75% von WoW. Von diesen haben vielleicht 200tausend ihren Account gekündigt, davon dann 2 Promille auch WAR als Grund angegeben, im Endeffekt sind also die Zahlen, die sich in dem Fall sogar statistisch beweisen lassen eher lächerlich. Die meisten die WAR als Grund angegeben haben, waren mit irgendetwas bei WoW nicht zufrieden, vielleicht weil ihre Lieblingsklasse in der Arena nach einer erfolgreichen Saison nichts mehr reißen konnte und sie nun den RoXXoR in WAR raushängen lassen wollten (Schwerpunkt PvP und man war ja soooooo unglaublich gut in PvP, da muß man ja der von allen bewunderte Überflieger sein) Nur dumm, dass WAR das so nicht hergibt.

Ich spiele beide Spiele recht gerne, auch wenn ich von WoW oft gelangweilt bin schafft es auch WAR mich stellenweise auf ähnlich grandiose Weise zu langweilen. Dauerpvp oder hier -rvr macht mir keinen Spaß, wenn man leveln will bleibt einem allerdings kaum eine spielbare Alternative (PQs hab ich nur am ersten Tag abschließen können, danach ging nur noch Ruf farmen... ich hab nicht soviel Zeit zum Spielen, daher bin ich in meinem Bereich relativ allein unterwegs, ne PQ-Gruppe zu finden, die was reißt ist nahezu unmöglich und die anderen Quests sind absolut langweilig, genauso wie Grinden keinerlei Spaß macht, so the same in WoW, dass kann ich da haben, da muß ich nicht wechseln)
Außerdem seh ich grade für den Endcontent ein großes Problem, schon jetzt siegt in fast jeden OpenRvR-Gebiet die Zerstörungsseite, weil einfach viel weniger Ordler unterwegs sind (sieht vielleicht auf anderen Realms besser aus, kann ich auch nur für den allgemeinen Spielspaß hoffen). Wer hat auch Lust ständig nur aufs Maul zu bekommen ohne einmal die Chance zu haben zu gewinnen. Daher sind auch die Scenarien gut besucht (immerhin erhält man hier ja noch Reknownränge und kämpft gegen gleichstarke Gruppen) und die Gebiete weitestgehend verwiesen. Wenn sich daran nicht irgendwann was ändert, wird WAR ziemlich daran zu knabbern haben. Destro siegt ständig und Order verliert die Lust, ohne Gegner macht PvP keinen Spaß und auch Destro verliert Spieler.
Für mich ist dieses Ungleichgewicht der einzige ernste Schwachpunkt von WARHAMMER und an dem kann es Schlußendlich auch scheitern. Natürlich hoffe ich, dass es Mythic schafft das zu Umgehen und vielleicht die Ordnung interessanter zu gestallten. Wäre meiner Meinung nach schade, wenn WAR zu einer weiteren Randerscheinung im MMO-Markt würde.


----------



## Kickersen (18. Oktober 2008)

"Mein Spiel ist viel besser als deines *zungerausstreck*"


.... Oh mann, seid Ihr bescheuert.

Spielt das Spiel welches euch Spass macht und fertig.

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Elesmer (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist das nicht eigendlich total Latte was wer Spielt und ob wer wider das spielt was er mal Gespielt hat oder vllt doch nicht?!
Jeder Kopiert Jeden und alles Nur n anderer Name drauf und Gut.!  So ist nunmal der Kapitalismus.!  


eure Probleme möcht ich haben und ich würde jeden nacht ruhig schlafen können,!


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2008)

Also liebe PvP - Junkies:

Schaut auf dieses Pendel...verfolgte es mit den Augen...von liiinks nach reeechts....von reeechts nach liiinks....
ihr werdet müde...eure Augen fallen zuu...ihr schlaaaaft ein...

So wenn ich mit dem Finger schnipse wacht ihr auf, fühlt euch erfrischt und wechselt sofort wieder zu WAR und bleibt da die nächsten 10 Jahre!

SCHNIPS


----------



## FonKeY (18. Oktober 2008)

wow hat schon paar patches und addons hinter sich ...daher musss man war zeit geben


----------



## Viorel (18. Oktober 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> lustiges kerlchen
> glecih fängste noch an zu erzählen die welt wäre eine scheibe und hey 40% der leute hier glauben es dir sogar.
> 
> wer jemals von euch in den genuss gekommen ist sunwell von innen zu sehn  und mehre bosse dort zu legen wird schnell nach 3-4 ids feststellen wie öde dieses spiel wird wenn man an den endcontent ranrückt.
> ...



find ich genial endlich mal ein sinvoller beitrag


----------



## ramsleier (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Server sind fast permanent überlastet und es gibt Warteschlangen, und auch das noch obwohl ja angeblich über die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler zurückgekehrt ist. Mir ist es recht, wenige Spieler heisst weniger Warteschlangen und trotzdem volle Server, und ein paar Kiddies weniger finde ich auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal auf ein paar Punkte der Kritiker eingehen:

Leveln ist langweilig:
Stimme ich ein wenig zu, aber mit was leveln die Leute? Die ganze Zeit nur Szenarios! Und das ist halt nicht gerade spannend das nur zu machen. Setzt mal einen neuen Spieler an WoW ran und sagt ihm er soll nur Instanzen machen zum Leveln (ab 10) Was meint ihr nach dem wievielten mal Hügerl oder so, wird er sagen WoW ist ein "Drecks" langweiliges Spiel? Einfach ein wenig Abwechselung rein machen. Da ne PQ zwischendurch, dort mal ne Instanz (ja gibts auch und dafür das War kein PvE SPiel ist sind die schön designt), ein wenig Open RvR und noch ein paar Qs. Dauert zwar länger mit dem leveln ist aber viel entspannender.

Aber dann dauert das Leveln doch viel zu lang:
Dieses als schnellster leveln um dann einsam und alleine First auf 40ig zu schreien ist eine bescheuerte Sache die sich von WoW leider mit rüber gezogen hat. Selbst im T3 kann man schon schlachten erleben, denen einige bei WoW nach trauern (altes Alterac). Man kann ab T2 schon Burgen einnehmen und deffen. Man wird hoch gewertet als Lowie im RvR so, dass man auch etwas sinnvoll helfen kann. Und das können halt nicht alle verstehen. Es gab ein Post hier im War Forum, wo einer ernsthaft ein Addon suchte, was im Low Chars in der Heilanzeige ausbleneden soll, damit er da keine Actionspunkte mit vergeudet. Sowas ist leider (muss man so sagen) WoW denken und hat in War nichts zu suchen. Und wenn so einer irgendwann wieder zurück geht. War klar und Gott sei dank.

Epische schlachten? nie gesehen.
Spiel grad neu raus viele leveln eben nur Szenarios und kümmern sich nicht ums open RvR. Stimmt alles. Aber letzteres ist nur halbwegs Schuld des Spiels. Das es noch unterbevkte Server gibt ist auch klar, weil man immer ein Puffer nach oben haben muss um nicht plötzlich da zu stehen und zu sagen, sry sind alle voll. Danke fürs Spiel kaufen. Denke das wird sich noch legen. Mytic ist ja auch schon dran solche Server atraktiver zu machen um mehr Leute hin zu bewegen. Und sie wollen ( sicher von WoW. Gibts ja nur da) Servertransfers anbieten. Aber selbst wenn genug Spieler da sind erst mal genug zusammen bekommen.

Erst mal genug zusammen bekommen
Auch hier Work in progress. Der größere Chatradius hat schon gut geholfen um schnell ne Gruppe fürs Open RvR etc zu bekommen und wird sicher noch im laufe der Zeit besser wenn langsam die Leute ins T4 kommen.

Was soll man im T4 wird doch eh langweilig da?
Diese Leute mit den Glaskugeln sind mir die liebsten sind 20 und wissen schon alles bis zum Schluss. Am besten noch sagt das einer, der nur Szenarios macht. Fragt mal meinen neuen WoW Spieler aus dem ersten Punkt, was er mit 40ig über den WoW Raidcontent sagen wird. "Raids sind langweilig. Immer das selbe und macht sicher kein Fun. Sehe ich doch jetzt schon hier" Also nicht Ragefire als Anhaltspunkt zu BT nehmen.

So jetzt da ich als WAR Fanboy aussehe ne Sache zum Schluss. Meine annahmen sind genauso spekulativ wie die von den nörglern. Kann es nicht sagen ob es so wird wie man es sicht vielleicht wünscht, aber ich verdamme nicht die andere Seite. Gibt sicher Leute die gute Gründe haben nicht WAR zu spielen. Die Performance ist echt noch nicht gut und selbst auf meinem Rechner muss ich auf Minimum stellen wenn es mal an die ~50vs50 geht. Das man mit schlechterem Rechner keine Lust hat voll vertständlich. Aber wieder eine Hoffnung. Sie arbeiten dran. Vielen fehlte sicher auch die alte Gildengemeinschaft und das ist sicher ein Grund den ich versteh (geht mir genauso und wär ein Grund zurück zu kommen) Aber diese blinde Kritik an einem anderen Spiel ist halt nicht verständlich. Der Threaduntertitel macht eigentlich den ganzen Thread zu einem schlechten Witz. Und die Kristallkugelgucker die WAR schon floppen gesehen haben. Könnte auch hingehen und behaupten das in 6-8 Monaten wieder viele WoW Spieler gefrustet sind, weil Raid nun mal Raid bleibt und das PvP Gebiet eine Geisterstadt ist. Mit dem ersten werde ich sogar wahrscheinlich recht haben ist halt immer so gewesen und zweite wär ne dreiste Vermutung ohne Grundlage und Subjektiv geprägt. Stehe nicht auf diesen Micromaschines Fuhrpark den Blizzard da rein gesetzt hat.

So also ein wenig konstruktivere kritik und keine unangebrachte Schadenfreude. War tut euch nicht weh, keine ominöse Kraft zwingt es euch zu spielen und es kann WoW nur gut tun. Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft und ist gut für den Kunden.

Also Leben und Leben lassen


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Oktober 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> lustiges kerlchen
> glecih fängste noch an zu erzählen die welt wäre eine scheibe und hey 40% der leute hier glauben es dir sogar.
> 
> wer jemals von euch in den genuss gekommen ist sunwell von innen zu sehn  und mehre bosse dort zu legen wird schnell nach 3-4 ids feststellen wie öde dieses spiel wird wenn man an den endcontent ranrückt.
> ...



hmmm....
Du wirbelst hier einiges durcheinander mein Freund!

Ich wette jetzt einfach mal 10 WoW Accounts gegen 1 WAR Account, das der PvE Endcontent von WAR nicht ein Deut abwechslungsreicher oder origineller ist, als der von WOW. Wie sollte er auch?

Fraglos ist WAR im PvP und vorallem im Massen PvP WoW überlegen. Dafür isses ja auch gemacht worden und das ist gut so.

Was soll also der unsinnige Vergleich.

Und das mit dem Kiddie Game dreh ich dir jetzt einfach mal rum.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es grade der PvP Content der die Counterstrikegeneration anzieht und nicht der PVE Content.
Wo werden die Kiddies also wohl eher hindrängen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (18. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?




Falsch!

80% der WoW-Spieler werden in 2 Jahren dann wohl eher DiabloIII zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KinGTheGoD (18. Oktober 2008)

von wegen hälfte von war spieler haben keine lust mehr . Nur weil jetz wieder einige spieler ihr abo von wow haben heißt es nich das alle von war weg sind das ist totaler schwachsin . Da war pvp > wow Pvp ist und ich deswegen auch von wow zu war gewechselt habe aber is ist klar das die Pve klicker back zu wow gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wow Pve> war pve ist . Und Nur ma so btw in war giebt es nicht nur normale langweilige kill qs es giebt Auch Öqs = Öffentliche quests wo meist unterschiedlich sind wie z.b flaggen kaputt machen dan kommen champion spinnen raus dan part 3 Boss spinnen können in eier gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. dan eine wo man die Mobs abhalten muss in einen bestimten ort reinzugelangen das 10x geiler wie in wow (habe selber wow 2.5 j gezockt also nix flame ! ) und eins noch war hat selten bis garkeine laags bei mir hat es bis jetz nur 1x gelaggt und das war nach patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es grade der PvP Content der die Counterstrikegeneration anzieht und nicht der PVE Content.
> Wo werden die Kiddies also wohl eher hindrängen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du machst mir Angst!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, ist es grade der PvP Content der die Counterstrikegeneration anzieht und nicht der PVE Content.
> Wo werden die Kiddies also wohl eher hindrängen??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Also ich tippe da mal auf das bunte, geniale Hello Kitty Online, wo nun auch ich einen Beta Key besitze, wenn mich mein Englisch nicht ganz verlassen hat.
Vielleicht wird es ja auch mal Interaktive Games geben, wo man mit relativ vielen Sinnen eingebunden ist.


----------



## antileet (18. Oktober 2008)

naja, mal wieder ein netter ausflug ins wow-forum...
ich bin von wow nach war gewechselt, wow war mir nachher einfach zu langweilig im endcontent... bin zwar noch keine 40 in war aber ich muss sagen, dass war von der spielatmosphäre um längen bessér ist als wow - nicht allein wegen der ganz ansehnlichen grafik... 
PvP macht in war saumäßig spaß - im gegensatz zu wow.. es gibt beinahe zu viele szenarien für pvp in war, sind nicht einfach nur die 4 popligen bgs wie aus wow
kaum wurde war angekündigt, hat blizzard mitgeteilt, dass sie ein weiteres bg per addon reinbringen, welches natürlich auch belagerung mit kriegswaffen darstellt (ROFL!) - bis dahin fiel wohl blizz nix mehr ein, und nun haben sie mal eben was bei war abgeguckt... ganz zu schweigen, dass das zerstören und einnehmen der burg in wow überhaupt keinen effekt auf den krieg bzw die welt hat... also vollkommen sinnlos, naja zum ehre leechen/farmen ist es ja wahrscheinlich noch gut genug... achja, und um mit seinem equip zu posen 
von daher... ich find war klasse und werds auch weiterzocken - ein letzter kommentar zu wow: ein krieger mit 2x 2hand-waffen (ROFL!!!! kindisch, aber gut genug um die kinder zu beeindrucken... nach dem motto: "guck mal ich hab jetzt zweimal den längsten!")  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (18. Oktober 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?


Da wett ich mal glatt dagegen


----------



## warhammerfanboy (18. Oktober 2008)

WERDE WoW kündigen weil mir war so gut geällft so gar die instanzen sind da besser als in wow (düsterberg)
WAR GEHT ab ab lvl 30 ändert sich noch alles


----------



## Serenas (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nur sicher das WAR genauso einen festen Platz in den MMO-Markt einnimmt wie HdRO.
Es hat eine beachtliche Menge an Spielern, selbstverständlich keine 10 Millionen aber genug um das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten.

Ich bin nur dermaßen gespannt welches MMO WoW ablösen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist es dann wieder von Blizzard (^_^)


----------



## Raheema (18. Oktober 2008)

> Ich bin nur sicher das WAR genauso einen festen Platz in den MMO-Markt einnimmt wie HdRO.
> Es hat eine beachtliche Menge an Spielern, selbstverständlich keine 10 Millionen aber genug um das Spiel am Leben zu erhalten.
> 
> Ich bin nur dermaßen gespannt welches MMO WoW ablösen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist es dann wieder von Blizzard (^_^)







so seh ich das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und irgenwann is WoW ja auch mal ausgelutsch oder dann kommt bestimmt wider was neues irgenwie Warcraft 4 und so ^^


----------



## Seeotter (18. Oktober 2008)

Also meine Zukunftvision:

WAR für PVP (wir wollen skavens spielen^^)
WOW für PvE, PVP (neue Rassen, Gebiete,...)
HdRO für "Einsteiger"
EVE für SF fans

Bye bye AoC

Welcome... Starcraft, Star Wars und Hello Kitty

Was meint ihr?


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (18. Oktober 2008)

Die ganzen leute die War zocken kommen nicht von wow sondern von aoc und herr der ringe online.
Gab zwar auch manche wow spieler die dachten dass sie ein besseres wow bekommen und jetzt wieder abhauen


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte erst vor eine WoW-Pause bis Wotlk 
zu machen und in der Pause WAR zu testen.
Bin leider von WAR ziehmlich enttäuscht.
Es hat keine großen PvE-Inhalte.
Naja und WoW hat halt irgendwie was an
sich das kein anderes Spiel hat.

Ich bleibe bei WoW und werde
wieder loslegen wenn mein Pc
wieder richtig läuft.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (18. Oktober 2008)

WAR ja klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja WoW gibts schon ziemlich lange und es bietet halt auch am meisten Features.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (18. Oktober 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Ich bin nur dermaßen gespannt welches MMO WoW ablösen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist es dann wieder von Blizzard (^_^)



Ich tippe mal auf Bioware, glaubt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch wegen WAR gekündigt, hab in meiner Begründung angegeben wegen PvP. Ich hab zu meinen WoW Bekannten gesagt ich schau bei WotLK wieder mal rein, aber ähnliches habe ich auch gesagt als ich 2005 mit WoW anfing und mit AO aufhörte. Ich bin nie wieder zu Anarchy Online zurück gekehrt.
Anarchy Online und WoW haben mir eine lange Zeit sehr viel Spaß bereitet, nur irgendwann ist es Zeit weiter zu ziehen. 
WAR wird mich auch nicht bis an mein Lebensende fesseln, da mir ein Sci Fi Setting sehr viel besser gefallen würde. Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal ein WH40k MMOG. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (18. Oktober 2008)

So ne Meldung gabs doch bei AoC auch... nur um einiges Später ^^
Naja wundert mich schon das nichtmal WoW Klone mit Ausrichtung auf "RvR" bei den WoW Spielern punkten können.
Is aber bei jedem Spiel so... alle hören auf mit WoW... 25% bleibt weg von WoW, und 50% der Returner nehmen ihre Freunde noch mit zu WoW... und durch jeden Launch von nem Mmo wird WoW mehr spieler haben... Dazu kommen noch die die nie mit WoW angefangen haben weil sie bis War warten wollten...

Naja endloser Kreislauf. Jeder Konkurent bringt WoW mehr Kunden


----------



## Schlamm (18. Oktober 2008)

Seeotter schrieb:


> Also meine Zukunftvision:
> 
> WAR für PVP (wir wollen skavens spielen^^)
> WOW für PvE, PVP (neue Rassen, Gebiete,...)
> ...


 Ich finde du hast Guild Wars 2 vergessen^^  ich hoffe das räumt den markt mal wieder so richtig auf^^


----------



## antileet (18. Oktober 2008)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> WAR wird mich auch nicht bis an mein Lebensende fesseln, da mir ein Sci Fi Setting sehr viel besser gefallen würde. Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann mal ein WH40k MMOG.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


keine sorge, ein mmorpg in dem warhammer 40k universum wurde bereits angekündigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (18. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.
> 
> Der Artikel ist hier nachzulesen http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/55373
> 
> ...


 Sorry es mag sein das viele wieder zurück sind, aber ebenso viele WIRKLICH NEUE Spieler hat Warhammer zu sich geholt die vorher nix mit WoW am Hut hatten und jetzt mit WAR ins MMORPG eingestiegen sind meine Server auf den ich Ordnung bzw. Zerstörung spiele sind zum bersten voll, was also zeigt das WAR sehr wohl sehr Erfolgreich unterwegs ist. Jetzt kommen noch die 2  Klassen als Contend Patch nachgeliefert was sicher dazu führt das die die diese Klassen von anfang an spielen wollten und Enttäuscht waren sich jetzt sicher doch noch mal WAR zuwenden.

Ich denke Mythic kann  ganz gut damit leben neben WoW das zweit erfolgreichste MMO zu sein. Es geht hier nicht darum besser als WoW zus ein Blizzard ist nun mal auch nur eine Spieleschmiede von vielen und Kocht aus nur mit Wasser.


----------



## Schinkenofdestruction (18. Oktober 2008)

erst einmal an alle die rumnörgeln wegen"WAR kopiert von WoW":
Wo wären wir bitteschön wenn die Programmierer nicht bei sich gegenseitig zumindest ein wenig abgucken würden?Wenn die das früher und heute nicht gemacht hätten,hätten wir für jedes Genre 1 Spiel weil ja der Rest einfach nur ne billige Kopie ist.Außerdem können so immer bessere Eigenschaften in einem Genre entstehen!

Mir ist sonst eigentlich egal wer hier was sagt weil es ist doch egal welches Spiel ich spiele!WoW hat halt besseren PvE und WAR besseren PvP oder RvR(ka was das sein soll).Wenn ich PvE lieber mag spiel ich halt WoW!Was is so schlimm daran?Warum müssen einige dann rumflamen wenn man sagt das man WoW bzw WAR spielt?Denkt euch doch einfach für euch selbst:"Ha die haben keine Ahnung wie gut mein Spiel is und iwe schlecht deren Spiel ist"und nervt die anderen nicht damit!


----------



## BigBenji (18. Oktober 2008)

Also die einzigen Acc die bei Warhammer gekündigt sind, sind die von den Gold-Spammer.
Und die sind zurück nach WOW gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Viel spaß für jeden WOW spieler.

Bei War werden Gold-Spammer sofort der Acc gekündigt,
nicht wie blizz mit daran verdient.


Vielleicht sind einige leute von War nach WOW gegangen die kein balanced pvp mögen,
weil die ja nicht alle ownen können ka

Aber was WOW lange jahre nicht geschafft oder nicht daran gedacht hat,
weil die ja Geld zählen mussten, hat War sofort daran gedacht und ins Spiel eingeführt.
Was das ist?
Das werden alle WOW-Spieler bald wissen, 
den blizz will ein paar sachen von War kopieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber für den anfang nur paar sachen^^

WoW ist länger auf dem Markt und hat nicht viel gemacht für ihre zahlenden kunden,
ausser deren Geld gezählt.
Und wen ihr mit Wow so glücklich seid dann viel spaß.
Jeder noob rannte nach kurzer zeit in epic rum,
das spricht gegen das Spiel.

Ich bin der meinung das WoW mit dem kommenden Addon sehr viel machen muss,
damit ihm die kunden nicht abhauen.



> Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.



Diese Statistik von blizz würde ich nur zu gerne sehen.
Ich glaub blizz nämlich nichts mehr.



Viel Spaß mit "World of Farmcraft"


----------



## lebrown (18. Oktober 2008)

Das kommende AddOn von WoW wird mehr Spieler als zuvor anlocken ,dass sollte beinahen allen klar sein!

WAR wird sich meiner Meinung nach nie ganz gegen WoW durchsetzen können, da es einfach nicht so ein großes Sucht-Potenzial hat und einen guten PC voraussetzt, den viele nicht haben oder sich nicht leisten können!

Ich habe beide Spiele gespielt, WoW jetzt fast schon 1 1/2 Jahre , WAR seit 2 Wochen, bis jetzt schaut es noch ganz schick aus ich bin nur interessiert wie es auf 40 also t4 Stufe wird!

Grüße Lebrown


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (18. Oktober 2008)

BigBenji schrieb:


> Also die einzigen Acc die bei Warhammer gekündigt sind, sind die von den Gold-Spammer.
> Und die sind zurück nach WOW gegangen
> 
> 
> ...



Man sieht, Intelligenz muss man sich aneignen. 

Sobald es in Warhammer den Testaccount gibt, wird Mythic ebenfalls machtlos demgegenüber stehen. Glaubst du Gold-Spammer in WoW zahlen Abbogebühren? Setzen 6, du bist mir ja ein Forentroll.

Und zu "nicht wie Blizz mit daran verdient." - Kein Kommentar, ruf doch mal Galileo Mystery an. Ich glaube die können das aber auch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## BigBenji (18. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Man sieht, Intelligenz muss man sich aneignen.
> 
> Sobald es in Warhammer den Testaccount gibt, wird Mythic ebenfalls machtlos demgegenüber stehen. Glaubst du Gold-Spammer in WoW zahlen Abbogebühren? Setzen 6, du bist mir ja ein Forentroll.
> 
> Und zu "nicht wie Blizz mit daran verdient." - Kein Kommentar, ruf doch mal Galileo Mystery an. Ich glaube die können das aber auch nicht bestätigen.



an deinem namen sehe ich das du ein Intelligenz-bolzen bist.

schau mal in ebay rein und gib mal wow gold ein
denk einmal mal darüber nach, bevor du einfach was schreibst kleiner.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Man sieht, Intelligenz muss man sich aneignen.



Informationen auch, denn:



> Sobald es in Warhammer den Testaccount gibt, wird Mythic ebenfalls machtlos demgegenüber stehen. Glaubst du Gold-Spammer in WoW zahlen Abbogebühren? Setzen 6, du bist mir ja ein Forentroll.



Mit einer Testversion kann man nicht im Handels-Channel posten. Bevor man andere Leute heruntermachen möchte, sollte man seinen Wissensstand überprüfen.


----------



## BigBenji (18. Oktober 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar wer bekommt jetzt die 6??? LOL
ich sag mal kurz und knapp "noob" zu dir ok?


----------



## Taroth (18. Oktober 2008)

Im Moment fehlts bei WAR halt leider noch am Balancing und iwie vermisst man so gewisse Sachen aber ich hab mein Account nur wieder reaktiviert um Titans Grip zu sehen ;p Werd denke die nächste Zeit beides spielen bis ich merke was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Xilent (18. Oktober 2008)

BigBenji schrieb:


> schau mal in ebay rein und gib mal wow gold ein
> denk einmal mal darüber nach, bevor du einfach was schreibst kleiner.


Gib du doch mal "Warhammer Gold" ein. Ist ja echt peinlich dein Beitrag.

Nur weil die Hälfte der WoW-Abgänger wieder zurückgekommen sind, heißt es doch nicht gleich, dass WoW ein besseres Spiel ist.  Das sind sehr grob geschätzt wahrscheinlich nur 20% der gesamten Warhammer-Spieler, die aber durch Neuzugänge wieder ausgeglichen werden. Kaum werden zwei Spiele im Thread genannt, fängt schon wieder das Geflame an.


----------



## BimmBamm (18. Oktober 2008)

BigBenji schrieb:


> Azmodan_Rexxar wer bekommt jetzt die 6??? LOL
> ich sag mal kurz und knapp "noob" zu dir ok?



Mit solchen Postings zeigst Du ebenfalls kein sehr hohes Niveau.

Davon ab verstehe ich dieses Herumgehacke nicht: Man kann doch nur hoffen, daß WAR ein Erfolg wird. Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und zwingt die Entwickler, ihr Produkt laufend zu verbessern, um gegen den Gegner anzustinken. Schön wäre eine Etablierung beider Systeme: WAR für die PvP-Spieler, WoW für die PvE-Bevorzuger. Statt unausgegorenem Mischmasch könnten die Studios sich dann auf einen Bereich konzentrieren.

Die gegenseitigen Beschimpfungen oder gar Schadenfreude, weil ein Spiel mehr Kunden als das andere hat, sind tatsächlich nur eines: Kindergarten!


----------



## Pericolan (18. Oktober 2008)

Ist das geheimniss von WOW nicht das es nicht so Hardware lastig ist?und die neuen Spiele sehr  viel neue Hardware benötigen?


WoW Läuft ja schon auf 800mhz rechner


----------



## Sharymir (18. Oktober 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Blizzard COO Paul Sams gibt bekannt, das über die hälfte aller Spieler die wegen Warhammer Online ihr Abo kündigten, bereits wieder in Azeroth angekommen sind. Es überrascht ihn, da Mythic eine gute Firma sei und WAR von allen Konkurrenz Produkten das Beste sei.
> 
> Der Artikel ist hier nachzulesen http://www.shacknews.com/onearticle.x/55373
> 
> ...





Ihr nehmt JEDEN Propaganda Mist seitens Blizz für bare Münze was?Die Warhammer Server werden immer voller...die Gilden immer grösser aber alles wandert nach WoW ab?!Wie ich diese verlogene Schei*** hasse.
Als ich noch WoW spielte....wie oft wurden wir User belogen?"Bedauern die Unanehmlichkeiten...blablablabliblubb....." geändert hat sich nie was an dem 0815 Service....

Ohne hier rassistich werden zu wollen,mein Eindruck ist rein subjektiv,aber ich hab in meinem Leben nichts gesehen das so verlogen ist wie Amys und Blizz im besonderen!

Und selbst,nur angenommen es wäre wahr;was würde das für mich als Warhammer Spieler ändern???


Eben *NICHTS*!




Mfg


----------



## Aico (18. Oktober 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ahja, Erfolg heißt nicht, die meisten Spieler von WoW wegzuholen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eben.


----------



## Xilent (18. Oktober 2008)

Sharymir schrieb:


> Ihr nehmt JEDEN Propaganda Mist seitens Blizz für bare Münze was?Die Warhammer Server werden immer voller...die Gilden immer grösser aber alles wandert nach WoW ab?!Wie ich diese verlogene Schei*** hasse.
> Als ich noch WoW spielte....wie oft wurden wir User belogen?"Bedauern die Unanehmlichkeiten...blablablabliblubb....." geändert hat sich nie was an dem 0815 Service....


Ich erkläre es für dich gerne nochmal:
*Nicht* die Hälfte der Warhammer Spieler(!), sondern die Hälfte der gewechselten WoW-Spieler, sind wieder nach WoW zurückgekehrt. Das sagt rein garnichts über das Spiel aus, sondern Blizzard will damit ausdrücken, dass ihr Spiel einfach obermegasuperimbageil ist.


----------



## FL_weazz (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch WAR angetestet weil ich von WOW einfach die Nase voll hatte... naja, nach anfänglicher Euphorie kam dann leider schnell die Ernüchterung. Es gab einfach zuwenig abwechslung.

Hab dann wieder WOW installiert, nen neuen Char angefangen auf nem anderen Server um mit nem Kumpel zocken zu können und was soll ich sagen: WOW macht wieder so derbe viel Spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 grad der neue Patch hat übelst gerockt find ich... die neue Grafik hat echt was!

gruß
weazz


----------



## Florence89 (18. Oktober 2008)

-


----------



## Nehar (8. November 2008)

Kurzes Update zu dem Thema:


http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/47882




> "To date, 68 per cent of the players who listed Age of Conan as their reason for cancellation and 46 per cent of the players who listed Warhammer as their reason for cancellation have reactivated their subscriptions to World of Warcraft."


----------



## TheGui (8. November 2008)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Wetten wir, dass in 2 Jahren 60% aller WoW-Spieler WAR zocken?


Wettes deine Hoden drauf?

wenn ja, mach ich mitt!


----------



## Schleppel (8. November 2008)

muahah ich auch^^


----------

